# Is the $280 Godspeed SMIC too expensive for you??



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Well there's now a solution! Less than $135 shipped!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251054481322

Had to order one for the price, it arrived today and I have to say I'm impressed. A little bigger than the Godspeed SMIC, dense fins in the core, cast T6061 end tanks, solid welds, nice bead rolled inlet/outlet, uses all the factory mounting points and hardware... I honestly don't know how they do it.

I'll take some high res pics and document the install in a couple of weeks, just wanted to spread the word :thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

LOL. :thumbup: opcorn:


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Meh, id rather have a silicone intakes/frozen boost intercooler core for the same price...


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

So for $135 you can saw off the endtanks and weld in a Bell or Garrett core for another $250? for a solid SMIC.


----------



## northdakotablows (Aug 22, 2011)

ive had this one on for over a month now its solid for the price, compared to my buddys eurojet its identical literally like the same


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

it actually does look a little better than the godspeed SIMC to me


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

Taco Taco


----------



## flood514 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thad go well with the gt35 twin scroll that ilovetacotaco sells for $260 :laugh:

Seriously thou for 135 why not try it... for a stage 1-1+ type thing. Keeps the stock mounting point too.
Hell I've seen people asking for 100 bucks for a used oem smic.

Let us know how it goes. Hopefully its not made of wood.


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

Here's how it stacks up against other SMICs in core size:

Boost Factory: 8.1" x 8" x 6" = 389 cu in 
Tyrolsport: 10" x 8.1" x 4.5" = 365 cu in
Eurojet: 8" x 8" x 5" = 320 cu in
*Taco cooler: 7" x 8.25" x 5.125" = 305 cu in*
Kraut-Burner: 8" x 8.4" x 4.5" = 302 cu in
Godspeed: 8" x 7.5" x 5" = 300 cu in
Forge: 8.3" x 8.3" x 3.9" = 269 cu in
Stock: 7.25" x 8" x 3.5" = 203 cu in

Disclaimer: core size is just one of the many measures of an intercooler's performance


----------



## HighFive_GTI (May 6, 2006)

"This item is produced for off-road or show purpose only. This item is not suitable for regular driving. User must follow the direction given and any misuse of this product is at his/her own risk. The Manufacturer, Distributor, and retailer will not be held responsible for using this item other than specified above."

LOL. Guess it is ok for rally racing but not daily driving It's amazing what kids can make these days:thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

HighFive_GTI said:


> "This item is produced for off-road or show purpose only. This item is not suitable for regular driving. User must follow the direction given and any misuse of this product is at his/her own risk. The Manufacturer, Distributor, and retailer will not be held responsible for using this item other than specified above."
> 
> LOL. Guess it is ok for rally racing but not daily driving It's amazing what kids can make these days:thumbup:


most aftermarket engine parts are for "off road" use only for legal reasons :facepalm:


----------



## HighFive_GTI (May 6, 2006)

Are they also "not suitable for regular driving"?


----------



## hithard02 (Oct 4, 2008)

I have had one on my car for around six months, it works and fits great.
but because it doesn't have a name brand and cost $500 it must suck.


----------



## flood514 (Jun 3, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> most aftermarket engine parts are for "off road" use only for legal reasons :facepalm:


Especially in CA where taco taco seems to be based


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

HighFive_GTI said:


> Are they also "not suitable for regular driving"?


Almost ALL aftermarket parts have the "off road use only" disclaimer


----------



## Charlie_M (Mar 23, 2011)

bootymac said:


> Here's how it stacks up against other SMICs in core size:
> 
> Boost Factory: 8.1" x 8" x 6" = 389 cu in
> Tyrolsport: 10" x 8.1" x 4.5" = 365 cu in
> ...


Just curious, how do these compare to OEM SMIC volume?


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

Charlie_M said:


> Just curious, how do these compare to OEM SMIC volume?


Good question. I believe the OEM intercooler's core is 7.25"H x 8"W x 3.5"D, giving it a 203 cu in volume.


----------



## jbutlertelecom (Aug 12, 2009)

Then there's the Apikol side mount with dimensions of 10"L x 8.1"W x 4.5"D which they claim is 110% bigger than stock (this is the unit I run on my passat)
Should put it @ around 420 cu. in. (if you believe their claims).
The Tyrolsport has the same dimensions but the Apikol has bigger end tanks.
Of course it DOES cost around $550... (I bought mine for $475, seems the price has gone up since).



:beer:

From their site:
The following plots were produced during a test to compare the Apikol B5 (1998- 2001) A4 1.8t Side Mounted Intercooler (SMIC) with the stock Audi Side Mounted Intercooler. The test was conducted using a Superflow 4-wheel chassis dynamometer to measure horsepower, torque and air/fuel ratio. Intake air temperatures (intercooler outlet temperatures) were measured and logged utilizing the Shade Tree Software ProDiag tool. The test was performed with a Stage 1 Audi A4 (K04 turbo, Hi-Flow CAT, APR Stage 1 software, Milltek exhaust, Apikol throttle body hose, and a custom Apikol downpipe). Each intercooler was on the car for 3 full- pull dyno runs, with the car being allowed to cool between the both of the SMIC tests. The results were very impressive! On average, by the end of each dyno pull the intake temperatures using the stock intercooler were 30+ degrees (F) hotter than the intake temperatures using the Apikol SMIC. This extreme reduction of intake air temperature with the APIKOL SMIC resulted in power gains of 17+hp and 22+ ft-lbs of torque!! The increased efficiency and cooling ability of the APIKOL SMIC allows your A4 1.8t to consistently produce power, with greatly reduced losses due to intercooler heat soaking effects.


----------



## flood514 (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't think apikol lists one (or much of anything) for these A chassis guys. They may fab one if you ask em but there seems to be a lot of other models available for mk4. I wish there was as much choice for the B5.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

hithard02 said:


> I have had one on my car for around six months, it works and fits great.
> but because it doesn't have a name brand and cost $500 it must suck.


It really is a nice looking piece. I was honestly expecting total junk and was very pleasantly surprised. :thumbup:


----------



## MiffedRatx1 (Aug 10, 2009)

6 months no issues from taco taco for $100 just had to drill out the hole for the map sensor


----------



## hithard02 (Oct 4, 2008)

It is the same quality as all the other "cheaper" side mounts at a great price. They are all made in china like godspeed but sold for half the price.
The only difference, they don't come with a name brand. 
I understand how most of you don't want to put cheap china parts on your German built cars. News flash fuc*ers your car was built in Mexico with chinese parts.


----------



## northdakotablows (Aug 22, 2011)

what the hell is etka?


----------



## dblock (Feb 14, 2006)

Etka is Awsome! It's what the dealers use to look up and find virtually any part on your car.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

northdakotablows said:


> what the hell is etka?


We're not allowed to talk about it on the open forums, mods get mad :laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

HighFive_GTI said:


> Are they also "not suitable for regular driving"?


:facepalm: dont be stupid. if you don't know i don't know 


the newer pics of the taco taco smic looks pretty good to me. i'd still rather have a fmic, but you def can't beat this for the price :beer:


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

For this price, I really could not pass it up haha so...ordered! Thanks for sharing this OP. I'll post up pictures/comments as soon as I can. I mean if it sucks, it wasn't that much of a gamble :thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

suffocatemymind said:


> For this price, I really could not pass it up haha so...ordered! Thanks for sharing this OP. I'll post up pictures/comments as soon as I can. I mean if it sucks, it wasn't that much of a gamble :thumbup:


lol :beer:


----------



## krafty-max (Aug 14, 2010)

thanks for posting this... looks effin' solid! and whata great price...now if they are located somewhere in LA? that would be perfect so i can just pick it up and not pay that 30 bux shipping...called this number==(626)667-2570 but not open on weekends...


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

suffocatemymind said:


> For this price, I really could not pass it up haha so...ordered! Thanks for sharing this OP. I'll post up pictures/comments as soon as I can. I mean if it sucks, it wasn't that much of a gamble :thumbup:


Just finished installing mine. Everything fit spot on, I'm not kidding when I say the end tank sits completely flush with the bumper and valance once you put that back on. Very snug!

You'll need a "small" MAP sensor if you don't have one. I contemplated drilling out the 3 mounting tabs to accept the stock rubber isolators, but with all my urethane engine mounts and the silicone couplers up and downstream of the SMIC, I decided it wasn't really necessary.

Have to log some IATs once I get the car back on the road next week, so far I have to say I'm pretty happy with the $130 spent. 



krafty-max said:


> thanks for posting this... looks effin' solid! and whata great price...now if they are located somewhere in LA? that would be perfect so i can just pick it up and not pay that 30 bux shipping...called this number==(626)667-2570 but not open on weekends...


But it's free shipping


----------



## 2.8 guy (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up OP!!! Just placed my order!!:thumbup:


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

2.8 guy said:


> Thanks for the heads up OP!!! Just placed my order!!:thumbup:


:thumbup:

If you look at the purchase history someone bought 15 of these from the seller. Either they own A LOT of 1.8Ts, or they plan on reselling these with a markup through another outlet. Keep your eyes out!


----------



## 2.8 guy (Aug 10, 2005)

4ceFed4 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> If you look at the purchase history someone bought 15 of these from the seller. Either they own A LOT of 1.8Ts, or they plan on reselling these with a markup through another outlet. Keep your eyes out!



Hahaha!! I figured I better jump on this asap...once people catch wind either the price will go up or some other bs will happen. Question... was the small map sensor from earlier 1.8's? Don't wanna have to drill out the hole...Thanks again!!


----------



## 2.8 guy (Aug 10, 2005)

nevermind...got it!!


----------



## northdakotablows (Aug 22, 2011)

wait... my map sensor fit on fine? i dont understand 04.5 gli? im trying to diagnose my surge/overboost maybe the oring on the map is effed idk.. ugh:facepalm:


----------



## 2.8 guy (Aug 10, 2005)

northdakotablows said:


> wait... my map sensor fit on fine? i dont understand 04.5 gli? im trying to diagnose my surge/overboost maybe the oring on the map is effed idk.. ugh:facepalm:


surge/overboost since smic install?


----------



## northdakotablows (Aug 22, 2011)

well i dont know if that was the cause, but could that do it? i am surgin and boostin its weird, dont know whats going on, ganna throw a new piping kit in have had the smic for like a while


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

l'loveil
taco taco


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

Is this a bar and plate intercooler?


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

rex_racer said:


> Is this a bar and plate intercooler?


Yes.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

suffocatemymind said:


> Yes.


this :thumbup:


----------



## krafty-max (Aug 14, 2010)

4ceFed4 said:


> Just finished installing mine. Everything fit spot on, I'm not kidding when I say the end tank sits completely flush with the bumper and valance once you put that back on. Very snug!
> 
> You'll need a "small" MAP sensor if you don't have one. I contemplated drilling out the 3 mounting tabs to accept the stock rubber isolators, but with all my urethane engine mounts and the silicone couplers up and downstream of the SMIC, I decided it wasn't really necessary.
> 
> ...


 damn shippings free... didnt see that!order placed.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ lol looks like they've made quite a few sales recently :laugh:


----------



## Mello IY (Jan 3, 2006)

Ordered mine and it will be here soon.


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

as with anything like this... this core will probably work for 95% of the 1.8t people out that that are never gonna get past TIP, exhaust, chip.

if you go for serious performance or trying to squeeze every bit of power out of the k03s then this won't work.

what people tend to forget about our lovely stock turbo is their size, in order to get 22PSI and hold 15psi to 5k then fade to 13.5 at 6500, generates an increable amount of heat on a k03s. So much so that even my kinetic FMIC is barely up to the task, yet it's a 350 rated core. With a bigger turbo it will handle it no problem, but the heat of the k03s is soo much that even through a run the temp will drop 2-3 degree then rise back up 2 degree at 6500.

I'm willing to bet my next paycheck you throw taco taco intercooler on my car and I'd heatsoak it half through a second 3rd gear pull on a dyno. Extremely hard to get consistent performance out of a car with hardware issues like that.

but for 95% of the people out there it will work find, you just have to be okay with supporting people who rip off R&D to lower their prices.


----------



## krafty-max (Aug 14, 2010)

thats why alchy injection would be the next mod in my list.:thumbup:


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

I have a stage 2 snow kit in my room... just no time to go out and install it recently =(


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^^ lol looks like they've made quite a few sales recently :laugh:


I should start asking them for commission lol.


My 2002 GTI came with the large MAP, but I bought a small one off someone in the classifieds anticipating this upgrade at some point. The tyrolsport site says that 2000-2002 came with a small MAP, 2003 might have either, and 2004-2005 have a large MAP, but my personal experience and everyone else I've talked to seem to suggest that they have it backwards. Only sure way to know which your car has is to take your VIN to the dealer or physically check. 

The stock o-ring on the small MAP I used sheared off while I was installing it (was already a tight fit, tried a little dielectric grease to ease it in). After it was damaged I went to my metric o-ring case, located a new one, and it went in just fine. The heads snapped off of the stock screws securing the stock MAP to the SMIC. After snapping the first I soaked the 2nd in PB Blaster for 15 minutes and the exact same thing happened, so be prepared with some new M6 screws as well.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

4ceFed4 said:


> I should start asking them for commission lol.
> 
> 
> My 2002 GTI came with the large MAP, but I bought a small one off someone in the classifieds anticipating this upgrade at some point. The tyrolsport site says that 2000-2002 came with a small MAP, 2003 might have either, and 2004-2005 have a large MAP, but my personal experience and everyone else I've talked to seem to suggest that they have it backwards. Only sure way to know which your car has is to take your VIN to the dealer or physically check.
> ...


^^^ LOL about the commision :laugh: yah, my car has the large MAP sensor too. IIRC the 03 and up cars have the small MAP


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> IIRC the 03 and up cars have the small MAP


Yes that's what I thought too. I should probably check mine to confirm though haha :thumbup:

And with regards to heak-soaking: I feel as though an uprated SMIC with a vented wheel liner, along with WMI, will make for a pretty efficient (and stealth) setup on a worked k03s. WMI is next in the list so I'll find out soon enough!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

suffocatemymind said:


> Yes that's what I thought too. I should probably check mine to confirm though haha :thumbup:


if anything, they sell the adapters on ebay for like $20 :beer:


----------



## BlkMk2Jetta (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a 2002 AWP, which i guess from what you guys have said has the larger MAP sensor? If i need to use the smaller one for this SMIC, does the smaller sensor just go right on no problem? And where can i find the smaller sensor i need? Or is there any adapters i can get?


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

BlkMk2Jetta said:


> I have a 2002 AWP, which i guess from what you guys have said has the larger MAP sensor? If i need to use the smaller one for this SMIC, does the smaller sensor just go right on no problem? And where can i find the smaller sensor i need? Or is there any adapters i can get?


I got a used small MAP on the classifieds here for $20-25, it's a plug and play replacement. As was mentioned earlier, you can also buy an adapter, or just drill it out with an 18mm bit (45/64ths) and use your large MAP sensor.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

4ceFed4 said:


> I got a used small MAP on the classifieds here for $20-25, it's a plug and play replacement. As was mentioned earlier, you can also buy an adapter, or just drill it out with an 18mm bit (45/64ths) and use your large MAP sensor.


i would buy the new map, if i needed too. why get an adapter when u can get the correct part. i also sourced a MAP from the classifieds from an awesome vortex member for 20 shipped. :thumbup:


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> i would buy the new map, if i needed too. why get an adapter when u can get the correct part. i also sourced a MAP from the classifieds from an awesome vortex member for 20 shipped. :thumbup:


:beer:


----------



## krafty-max (Aug 14, 2010)

i have the the larger map i think according to vin and looking at ecs's MAP sensors...
any advantage to the larger map? i am prob just gona dril it out anyway,way cheaper...


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

Looks interesting!

Wait ...

$100 shipping to Canada? ... **** it

:facepalm:


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

rains said:


> Looks interesting!
> 
> Wait ...
> 
> ...


I just got a quote yesterday to ship a couple Monsoon speakers up to Canada. $32 from the USPS and $40 from FedEx. It wasn't always that expensive to ship things up there, right?


----------



## hithard02 (Oct 4, 2008)

granted this is going the wrong direction from the original post, 
Yea, shipping with USPS must of went up a shiv load, stamps went up .01 but everything I've shipped after that parcel post (heavy items) have been a rip off.
Back to the original post,
4ceFed4, you should send taco this thread and at least ask for a small cut in the orders you have gotten them, if they say no, delete it all!

I still think it's a great intercooler, running uni stage 2, 3" 42dd to 2.5 catback, apr tip.


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

4ceFed4 said:


> I just got a quote yesterday to ship a couple Monsoon speakers up to Canada. $32 from the USPS and $40 from FedEx. It wasn't always that expensive to ship things up there, right?


some ebay sellers really overdue it ... for example, for said listing, it's only $30 to ship to Alaska. It's a lot less distance to go to Alberta than it is to Alaska, yet the charge (somewhat arbitrarily) goes up to $100.

And that's just the sellers fee. Once it crosses the border, depending on who the courier is (UPS is terrible, USPS is decent, Purolator are good), you get pegged with brokerage and other fees. For an item such as this, I would guestimate between $50 and $100 brokerage/ rape fees.

So, in the end ... this **** just isn't worth it for me. I get all excited, then realize that it'll be actually not that cheap.

Don't mind my drunken rant :beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## hithard02 (Oct 4, 2008)

rains said:


> Don't mind my drunken rant :beer::beer::beer::beer:


 Life is a drunken rant.

Don't mind my drunken philosophy on life:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Just buy it, ship to the states, then paypal someone to have it shipped to you cheaper


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Mindfault said:


> Just buy it, ship to the states, then paypal someone to have it shipped to you cheaper


That's a good idea. I have a bunch of USPS flat rate boxes laying around, just eyeballing it I bet it will fit inside the taller medium one. That would be $32.95 up to Canada with delivery confirmation on USPS.com :thumbup: I'll drop my stock one in that box later on to verify the width and length are good.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

rains said:


> some ebay sellers really overdue it ... for example, for said listing, it's only $30 to ship to Alaska. It's a lot less distance to go to Alberta than it is to Alaska, yet the charge (somewhat arbitrarily) goes up to $100.
> 
> And that's just the sellers fee. Once it crosses the border, depending on who the courier is (UPS is terrible, USPS is decent, Purolator are good), you get pegged with brokerage and other fees. For an item such as this, I would guestimate between $50 and $100 brokerage/ rape fees.
> 
> ...


it's true :beer:



hithard02 said:


> Life is a drunken rant.
> 
> Don't mind my drunken philosophy on life:beer::beer::beer::beer:


:thumbup::beer:



4ceFed4 said:


> That's a good idea. I have a bunch of USPS flat rate boxes laying around, just eyeballing it I bet it will fit inside the taller medium one. That would be $32.95 up to Canada with delivery confirmation on USPS.com :thumbup: I'll drop my stock one in that box later on to verify the width and length are good.


+1


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

4ceFed4 said:


> That's a good idea. I have a bunch of USPS flat rate boxes laying around, just eyeballing it I bet it will fit inside the taller medium one. That would be $32.95 up to Canada with delivery confirmation on USPS.com :thumbup: I'll drop my stock one in that box later on to verify the width and length are good.


Excellent idea. I could foresee a future collaboration if this is so  :thumbup:


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

This might be worth a purchase for the GF's tdi bug and change the inlet to fit in the future.


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

I picked one up for my golf. I'll post before and after logs after getting it installed. It'll be here this weekend. Hopefully I'll have some time to put it on this weekend!


----------



## Volksdude27 (Nov 25, 2005)

4ceFed4 said:


> That's a good idea. I have a bunch of USPS flat rate boxes laying around, just eyeballing it I bet it will fit inside the taller medium one. That would be $32.95 up to Canada with delivery confirmation on USPS.com :thumbup: I'll drop my stock one in that box later on to verify the width and length are good.


totally in for this procedure, I would def use one on the Daily and I got a few buddies that might be interested as well


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

jennekke said:


> I picked one up for my golf. I'll post before and after logs after getting it installed. It'll be here this weekend. Hopefully I'll have some time to put it on this weekend!


:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## BRES (Jul 24, 2009)

Anyone got a DIY how to install this?


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Take the old intercooler off and put this one on, it fits in stock location. So just search stock IC removal and installation:thumbup:


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

BRES said:


> Anyone got a DIY how to install this?


I did this with the wheels on the car and car on the ground, but if you don't have Torx socket bits, you may have to remove the wheels. Here's the breakdown of how to install, if you don't know how to accomplish any of the individual steps, just do a search on the forum or check the Bentley manual.

1) Pop hood, remove upper grille, and two lower outer grilles.
2) Remove the 7 Torx head bolts, size T25 I believe. 2 behind the top corners of where the upper grille was, 3 beneath where the upper grille was, and 1 inside each lower grille opening.
3) Remove the bumper lights by pushing them in and towards the front of the car, and pull out the bulb.
4) Remove the 4 Torx head screws on each side, size T20 I believe, inside each wheel well attaching the fender liner to the bumper.
5) Pull the bumper straight off towards the front of the car, put aside.
6) Remove the passenger side headlight by removing the 4 Torx screws, 2 on top of the headlight and 2 below. Disconnect the harness plug and place headlight aside.
7) You now have a clear path to all the bolts and clamps that you will need to remove to get the stock SMIC out, and the new one in. You can look at the new SMIC and figure out exactly where the 3 mounting bolts are, but basically there are 2 you see right in front of you, and 1 that is below the bottom right corner of the IC. From the heat of the IC, my MAP sensor harness plug broke, and the 2 screws securing the MAP were totally seized, so be prepared and be careful.
8) Install the MAP sensor into the new SMIC with the harness plug opening facing the rear of the car. Make sure to clean any residual oil out of the hose ends where the IC will be installing, this will help the clamps to do their job. When installing the new IC, get the hoses onto the end tanks first, and then get all three mounting bolts threaded in loosely. Once you see that all 5 attachment points are where they need to be, you can tighten down the 3 bolts, and then tighten up the hose clamps. Connect the MAP sensor harness, as well as the washer fluid level sensor harness that you probably thought to disconnect to give you better access as well.
9) Rest of the procedure is just reinstalling the bumper the same was as it came off. Enjoy :beer:


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

And for our Canadian friends:










It doesn't fit, so it doesn't ship. I'll need to double check the exact weight of the original box (seen in the pic), but I would estimate somewhere in the $40-50 range for USPS Global Priority Mail shipping.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

nice work 4ceFed4 :beer:


----------



## 2.8 guy (Aug 10, 2005)

Just received the intercooler!! Looks good!! Ordered on saturday!! Thanks again 4ceFed4!!! :beer::beer:


----------



## Justacar (Feb 8, 2012)

ordering mine. Seems to be very well worth it. Its looks to be double in size, so in theory, its like adding the TT duel set up with one. Cant wait. Someone needs to get a dyno run of before and after of this.:beer:


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

I'm doing some heavy duty race prep and my car hasn't seen the light of day in 2 weeks. I'm curious to see some logs from you guys and some butt dyno results before I do my own testing. Just found a cool gauge while I was reading the issue of Grassroots Motorsports I received today. $159 MSRP and it comes with 2 temperature probes, displays pre- and post-intercooler charge temp. Pretty sure this is going on my list 

http://prosportgauges.com/dual-intercooler-air-temperature-gauge.aspx :thumbup:


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

Mine came today and I was pretty surprised by the quality and construction of the welds and fin density. I was going to install it today but I decided to do the fender vent mod first, which came out great actually. I also want to do before and after logs of multiple back-to-back pulls logging AIT's and boost.

I'll post back when the results are in!


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh when doing this it looked like the stock IC could be removed with the wheel off...yes/no?


----------



## Justacar (Feb 8, 2012)

fender mod? All I did is pick up another inner liner and cut the fron section away so the intercooler is exposed. Did this for 4 years now and no dam whats so ever. On another note. Being im a HVAC tech for CT, I use condenser cleaner to clean the evap fins on a condenser. I also use it on my inter cooler. Not only does it clean inner part of the fins deep inside were dirt is trapped, but also leaves a non stick film alowing for a cleaner area. Can get it @ any supply shop.:beer:


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

Justacar said:


> fender mod?


Yes, search for it. Shouldn't have to clean the IC like you do with this modification.


----------



## 3genGT (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm really curious to hear from you guys who get a chance to run this intercooler. I might see myself also ordering one of these to put in place of my stock sidemount.


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

You'll have to wait a while longer. It's raining here today and there's not a chance in heck I'm doing 3rd or 4th gear pulls in the rain


----------



## 3genGT (Jul 25, 2010)

jennekke said:


> You'll have to wait a while longer. It's raining here today and there's not a chance in heck I'm doing 3rd or 4th gear pulls in the rain


Must be making huge power with the Taco cooler, eh? Just kidding :laugh:.

It would definitely be nice to have a decent uprgraded sidemount for when the warmer weather comes around.


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

I bought this as a temporary upgrade. I picked up a apr 3+ car on the cheap. It had w/m (pump is dead) and the original side mount. It won't help you stock turbo guys, but I needed an upgrade until I get the w/m system replaced and a real fmic.


----------



## BlkMk2Jetta (Aug 25, 2008)

For the price and stock fitment, I honestly don't see how I could go wrong getting this. However, those of you who are running this SMIC, did you notice any real results? Any drop in boost? Faster spooling? Still able to heat soak it? Anyone log any data on this or put it on a dyno? Broke high school kid, need to invest my money well :laugh:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

I love TACO TACO!
I bought my turboback and intake from him lol!

on the order list!


----------



## dixongli (Sep 24, 2007)

Subscribed!!!!!

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

suffocatemymind said:


> I'll post back when the results are in!


Any update on this??


----------



## BlkMk2Jetta (Aug 25, 2008)

AmIdYfReAk said:


> Any update on this??


x2


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

AmIdYfReAk said:


> Any update on this??


Hey guys, I have yet to install this IC as I've had to work on a bunch of other little things on my car first. I do want to get good before/after logs to give everyone out there an accurate sense of what this thing is really worth. I read too much great information here not to contribute.

Since I know I want to go WMI down the road, I'm going to talk to Scott @ USRT to see what he thinks about me welding a bung (post MAP) on the cold side end tank. This would position the nozzle even further away from the TB (increasing heat absorption) while also eliminating the need to hack up the TB hose. Clean and stealth are key for me. For now, the bung will be plugged until I get the Stage 2 Snow kit :thumbup:

That said, I hope to have this thing installed by next weekend...stay tuned :beer:


----------



## liveschnell (Jul 1, 2006)

suffocatemymind said:


> Hey guys, I have yet to install this IC as I've had to work on a bunch of other little things on my car first. I do want to get good before/after logs to give everyone out there an accurate sense of what this thing is really worth. I read too much great information here not to contribute.
> 
> Since I know I want to go WMI down the road, I'm going to talk to Scott @ USRT to see what he thinks about me welding a bung (post MAP) on the cold side end tank. This would position the nozzle even further away from the TB (increasing heat absorption) while also eliminating the need to hack up the TB hose. Clean and stealth are key for me. For now, the bung will be plugged until I get the Stage 2 Snow kit :thumbup:
> 
> That said, I hope to have this thing installed by next weekend...stay tuned :beer:


opcorn:


----------



## FNG21222 (Feb 23, 2010)

:beer:

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3genGT (Jul 25, 2010)

opcorn::beer: I'm on the verge of buying this.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

3genGT said:


> opcorn::beer: I'm on the verge of buying this.


LOL what r u waiting for?


----------



## The VR6ster (Mar 17, 2004)

I will probably be ordering one tomorrow when I get paid.


----------



## 3genGT (Jul 25, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> LOL what r u waiting for?


 Reassurance with spending my $$ on a decent product.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ HA ok


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

What size of bit did people use to expand the map sensor hole in this?


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

jennekke said:


> What size of bit did people use to expand the map sensor hole in this?


I'm not 100% positive, but 18mm is what's jumping out at me...mine's a small one so please correct me if I'm wrong anyone!


----------



## bcruze (Jan 23, 2002)

Ordered mine and a new, smaller MAP sensor today (140k mi, I figured it was time for a new one anyway)...will report back


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

bcruze said:


> Ordered mine and a new, smaller MAP sensor today (140k mi, I figured it was time for a new one anyway)...will report back


Blah blah, we heard that before..... :laugh:



suffocatemymind said:


> Mine came today and I was pretty surprised by the quality and construction of the welds and fin density. I was going to install it today but I decided to do the fender vent mod first, which came out great actually. I also want to do before and after logs of multiple back-to-back pulls logging AIT's and boost.
> 
> I'll post back when the results are in!


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

AmIdYfReAk said:


> Blah blah, we heard that before..... :laugh:


Hey! Ha well Scott approved my weld-the-bung-to-the-endtank idea, so that's being ordered as we speak. This means that I'll get it some time next week, followed by me bringing it to a friend (who welds aluminum everyday), followed by multiple before logs, followed by installing it and taking pictures, followed by multiple after logs (all within the same day to keep the variables to a minimum), and finally followed by a write up on here.

While also having a life. Phew. Cut a busy guy some slack!


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh this is going on tomorrow morning. I don't have access to a dyno here. The 1.8t platform isn't attractive out here in the tuning scene (but where is it????). Logs are the best I can do.


----------



## Mello IY (Jan 3, 2006)

Installed the Taco SMIC and boost hoses last Saturday with some buddies of mine. No problems and it works great. No logs or dynos but the Mellow IY feels like there is new life in her; faster response. All i have left to install the TIP.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Mello IY said:


> Installed the Taco SMIC and boost hoses last Saturday with some buddies of mine. No problems and it works great. No logs or dynos but the Mellow IY feels like there is new life in her; faster response. All i have left to install the TIP.


:beer:


----------



## 3genGT (Jul 25, 2010)

Mello IY said:


> Installed the Taco SMIC and boost hoses last Saturday with some buddies of mine. No problems and it works great. No logs or dynos but the Mellow IY feels like there is new life in her; faster response. All i have left to install the TIP.


Hmm..."new life" you say? I'm might just have to buy the damn thing...but I still want to wait for the logs.


----------



## krafty-max (Aug 14, 2010)

i have yet to heat soak the taco cooler! this thing is wayy worth the cash:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:. just need the power gasket for my manifold...

o yea my cars an 04 and the map fit in fine fyi pplz.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

jennekke said:


> What size of bit did people use to expand the map sensor hole in this?


Posted this back on page 2: 

...drill it out with an 18mm bit (45/64ths) and use your large MAP sensor.

I bought a used small MAP from the classifieds for cheap and went that route :thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

krafty-max said:


> i have yet to heat soak the taco cooler! this thing is wayy worth the cash:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:. just need the power gasket for my manifold...
> 
> o yea my cars an 04 and the map fit in fine fyi pplz.


:thumbup: you have the small map sensor already so ur good. 03+ have the small i think. below 03 has the large map



4ceFed4 said:


> Posted this back on page 2:
> 
> ...drill it out with an 18mm bit (45/64ths) and use your large MAP sensor.
> 
> I bought a used small MAP from the classifieds for cheap and went that route :thumbup:


:beer::thumbup:


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

Straight from the FAQs:

038 906 051 = Large MAP
038 906 051 B = Small MAP

*Edit: my car (2003 AWP) has a small MAP sensor FYI*


----------



## Mello IY (Jan 3, 2006)

I have the large map sensor. We just drilled it. TACO SMIC FTW!!!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Got mine. A lot nicer then I thought it would be. Plenty of bent fins insude and out and a few misaligned rows. Looks like it could have been a qc reject from a brand that would command some real money. Going to internal leak check it too.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Got mine. A lot nicer then I thought it would be. Plenty of bent fins insude and out and a few misaligned rows. Looks like it could have been a qc reject from a brand that would command some real money. Going to internal leak check it too.


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

Mine had a few bent fins on the outside. Inside it looked great. Still need to run logs. I was too busy driving it and working on it this weekend to care about that part. My butt dyno says it feels better than my stocker did, but again, I'm in a different pool than everyone else wanting to run this.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Got mine. A lot nicer then I thought it would be. Plenty of bent fins insude and out and a few misaligned rows. Looks like it could have been a qc reject from a brand that would command some real money. Going to internal leak check it too.


aluminum cores are easy to bend in shipping. Especially from china, and especially if its not packaged correctly.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

There are bends that are inside the tanks.


----------



## The VR6ster (Mar 17, 2004)

Just purchased! For the price why not. I was hesitant, until it was 85 degrees today and I was experiencing some good ol heat soak. I figured what the hell.


----------



## 3genGT (Jul 25, 2010)

So it seems that there are quite a few of you that noticed bent fins with your intercoolers. How much of an impact would that have with the effectiveness of the unit?

I would still think that for the price, it's not that bad at all.


----------



## bbjetta87 (Jun 21, 2009)

just purchased, will be doing before and after logs of iats, ill keep you guys posted


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

3genGT said:


> So it seems that there are quite a few of you that noticed bent fins with your intercoolers. How much of an impact would that have with the effectiveness of the unit?
> 
> I would still think that for the price, it's not that bad at all.


Dude...just buy it already if you want answers. The people who are going to post back will (well, me at least) in a few days when the time presents itself. I'll remind you that it's only $135 SHIPPED!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

suffocatemymind said:


> Dude...just buy it already if you want answers. The people who are going to post back will (well, me at least) in a few days when the time presents itself. I'll remind you that it's only $135 SHIPPED!


this guy doesn't know what he wants lol. i want one, but i want to wait for logs he says lol :laugh: a $135 upgraded side mount and he wants logs lol:wave:


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> a $135 upgraded side mount and he wants logs lol:wave:


Hahah I'm glad we're on the same page here :beer:

And to whom it may concern: I'll get you your logs soon. When, you ask? Couple days.


----------



## 3genGT (Jul 25, 2010)

Calm down guys. I'm not exactly begging for your logs (look through thread please). Getting an upgraded SMIC is not exactly my top priority. $135 isn't exactly pocket change either (if it is to you, then good for you, others will agree). I'm just keeping up with the thread for the information since it does pique my interest.

I do genuinely appreciate all of your contributions to the vwvortex community and I'm genuinely interested in the information on these units. That's it.


----------



## millzy09 (Dec 27, 2010)

suffocatemymind said:


> Dude...just buy it already if you want answers. The people who are going to post back will (well, me at least) in a few days when the time presents itself. I'll remind you that it's only $135 SHIPPED!


Chill. Your post doesn't even pertain to what he asked. He's just looking for info. No sense in flying off the handle. If you're looking for a place where people don't ask questions, don't come onto forums.


----------



## 2.8 guy (Aug 10, 2005)

Mine had a very minor dent to the solid end plate (not tanks, pardon my lack of correct terminology) that I don't feel will have any impact on the efficiency of the I.C. None of the actual fins were bent. Overall very happy with the $135 purchase. Is it going to lower IAT's as well as a front mount...absolutely not...so I am not expecting an increase in power but feel it is better able to maintain IAT's over a broader range of conditions. Only logs will tell but just my $.02!! :beer:


----------



## Trackrocket (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the tip!

I JUST installed a Frankenturbo, no tune, only set at 12psi. 2.5" MAF, 2.5" Autotech Downpipe/Exhaust...just replacing the screwed up K03S my car came with, was running like do-do.

Overall, have spent way too much $$$$$$$$ on getting this thing to run well, so $135 SMIC is the ticket for now. 

Will report back on the 'ol "butt dyno" results...not sure how to measure heat soak, I do have the ECS Tuning code reader device, do I monitor IAT then?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

3genGT said:


> Calm down guys. I'm not exactly begging for your logs (look through thread please). Getting an upgraded SMIC is not exactly my top priority. $135 isn't exactly pocket change either (if it is to you, then good for you, others will agree). I'm just keeping up with the thread for the information since it does pique my interest.
> 
> I do genuinely appreciate all of your contributions to the vwvortex community and I'm genuinely interested in the information on these units. That's it.


sounds to me like you don't exactly want one. :wave:



millzy09 said:


> Chill. Your post doesn't even pertain to what he asked. He's just looking for info. No sense in flying off the handle. If you're looking for a place where people don't ask questions, don't come onto forums.


what?  he never "flew off the handle". YOU need to chill "millzy" 



Trackrocket said:


> Thanks for the tip!
> 
> I JUST installed a Frankenturbo, no tune, only set at 12psi. 2.5" MAF, 2.5" Autotech Downpipe/Exhaust...just replacing the screwed up K03S my car came with, was running like do-do.
> 
> ...


i don't think you can log w/ that thing. but the side mount will help a lot w/ your frankenturbo


----------



## 3genGT (Jul 25, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> sounds to me like you don't exactly want one. :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> what?  he never "flew off the handle". YOU need to chill "millzy"


Correct. suffocatemymind never "flew off the handle".^ Let's just all be respectful to one another on here. 

Again, I was on the fence about it. I didn't exactly want one until I came across this thread.

I just ordered one today though since it is very likely still better than the OEM sidemount.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

3genGT said:


> Correct. suffocatemymind never "flew off the handle".^ Let's just all be respectful to one another on here.
> 
> Again, I was on the fence about it. I didn't exactly want one until I came across this thread.
> 
> I just ordered one today though since it is very likely still better than the OEM sidemount.


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

if all u use ur computer for is porn, that explains it:thumbup:


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

3genGT said:


> Again, I was on the fence about it. I didn't exactly want one until I came across this thread.
> 
> I just ordered one today though since it is very likely still better than the OEM sidemount.


This is the EXACT same reason/logic as to why I bought one! Haha, just could not let the opportunity pass up.

I have a strong feeling that this IC will be at least as efficient/effective as the the stocker judging by its much larger size and by its overall quality (high fin density, nice welds...it's far from "crap"). That said, and while I don't have my own data to back it up, I'm willing to bet that it's a more efficient/effective IC. Let's put it this way - I'll be very, very surprised if this thing performs worse than the stock unit. My WMI bung still hasn't arrived from USRT yet so I'm pushing back my expected log date to sometime next week. Sorry fellas.

I'm not hatin' either (thanks Tom :thumbup, it just seemed like you were persistently asking quite a few questions (most of which will be answered after posted logs), so my instinct was to tell you to just buy one and find out! $135 isn't necessarily pocket change, but it's not much more than a new OEM unit and less than half the price of the cheapest uprated SMIC.

Maybe now you see why I was quick to say "BUY ONE!". Ha, good day gentlemen :beer:


----------



## krafty-max (Aug 14, 2010)

this IC is way better than stock. the stock one would get hot so fast and be hot after the car turns off for a lil while....
this one has yet to get past "warm" and cools quickly. 
thou probably when summer hits this thing will get much hotter.
plus the stock one is a crimped on piece of plastic to metal trash, had a feeling mine was leaking around the plastic to metal "crimp"....


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Did someone leave the door unlatched to the MK4 forum again? :banghead:

Let's keep this thread on topic please :thumbup:eace:


----------



## hithard02 (Oct 4, 2008)

Big_Tom said:


> if all u use ur computer for is porn, that explains it:thumbup:


That's about 75% of my cpu usage. But with the other 25% I'll try to log temps, I'm just not completely sure how.
Can someone tell me the blocks to log and can I just hit start and log data while I drive around, or does it have to be hard pulls?


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

hithard02 said:


> That's about 75% of my cpu usage. But with the other 25% I'll try to log temps, I'm just not completely sure how.
> Can someone tell me the blocks to log and can I just hit start and log data while I drive around, or does it have to be hard pulls?


I plan on running block 020 for timing pull and one of the first blocks (can't think of it off the top of my head) that includes engine RPM and IATs. I would then hit start right before doing a hard pull, adding marks when the pull is done and when another pull is started, and so on. Hard pulls will be necessary since light driving will not shoot too much heat into the IC. 

Good luck man :thumbup:


----------



## BlkMk2Jetta (Aug 25, 2008)

suffocatemymind said:


> I plan on running block 020 for timing pull and one of the first blocks (can't think of it off the top of my head) that includes engine RPM and IATs. I would then hit start right before doing a hard pull, adding marks when the pull is done and when another pull is started, and so on. Hard pulls will be necessary since light driving will not shoot too much heat into the IC.
> 
> Good luck man :thumbup:


Just finished buying an ECS stage 1 clutch kit with the 14lb flywheel, as well as a BFI stage 1 trans mount. So I'm fookin broke. Just like 3genGT I'm EXTREMELY curious about how this beast performs. I'm very broke and $135 might not seem much to most, at this point with everything I need to pay for it kind of sucks. I'm not expecting anything crazy, but some reassurance of a decent product with decent gains would be great. Really excited and antsy to see those logs suffocatemymind, I appreciate you taking the time to do it :thumbup::beer:


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

BlkMk2Jetta said:


> Really excited and antsy to see those logs suffocatemymind, I appreciate you taking the time to do it :thumbup::beer:


Ha no problem :thumbup: I'm not the only one who said that they'd report back though. Sucks because I was in no hurry to install this thing (it's so cold here in MA), so I pulled the trigger on the WMI bung idea...and now that's dragging this along because the damn thing still hasn't gotten here (ordered last Friday). I'm gonna call Scott @ USRT Monday to check the status of the order because I'm starting to get antsy myself haha.


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

Update: Just got off the phone with Scott @ USRT and the WMI bung hasn't been shipped yet. I guess it's been really crazy there as of late and my order slipped through the cracks by mistake. It's all good though :thumbup: he was very apologetic and is shipping it out right now.

That being said, I hope to have this thing installed and data logged by Saturday evening. The data that we've all been curious about is (finally) on its way...


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

suffocatemymind said:


> Update: Just got off the phone with Scott @ USRT and the WMI bung hasn't been shipped yet. I guess it's been really crazy there as of late and my order slipped through the cracks by mistake. It's all good though :thumbup: he was very apologetic and is shipping it out right now.
> 
> That being said, I hope to have this thing installed and data logged by Saturday evening. The data that we've all been curious about is (finally) on its way...


:thumbup:


----------



## The VR6ster (Mar 17, 2004)

Mine should be here tomorrow and I'm off Friday. I should have time to install it and post some pics.


----------



## 3genGT (Jul 25, 2010)

Guess what guys...The new price for the SMIC is now: $634.99. WOW 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1999-2004-V...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a6e25d153&vxp=mtr


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

3genGT said:


> Guess what guys...The new price for the SMIC is now: $634.99. WOW
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1999-2004-V...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a6e25d153&vxp=mtr


HOLY $HIT! No LIE!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1999-2004-V...pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

everybody who got theirs for ~130 bux is winning lol :laugh:


----------



## 3genGT (Jul 25, 2010)

They jacked up the $$ big time! Someone definitely called that it would happen. It's around how much an actual brand name one is at. Tyrol smic is at like $749? Heck, it's more than a Eurojet.


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

3genGT said:


> Guess what guys...The new price for the SMIC is now: $634.99. WOW
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1999-2004-V...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a6e25d153&vxp=mtr


HAHAHA what the hell?!?! Hahahahahaha


----------



## 3genGT (Jul 25, 2010)

suffocatemymind said:


> HAHAHA what the hell?!?! Hahahahahaha


Yeah I know right!? Good thing you guys got me to buy one before this.  Now the true mystery left is...how good it is now, compared to the reputable brand names out there in the same, if not CHEAPER than this price range?

For those who bought it for $135. It doesn't even matter. :laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

3genGT said:


> Yeah I know right!? Good thing you guys got me to buy one before this.  Now the true mystery left is...how good it is now, compared to the reputable brand names out there in the same, if not CHEAPER than this price range?
> 
> For those who bought it for $135. It doesn't even matter. :laugh:


yah, dude. LOL i guess us telling you not to wait for logs payed off :laugh::beer:


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> yah, dude. LOL i guess us telling you not to wait for logs payed off :laugh::beer:


Haha


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

suffocatemymind said:


> Haha


they said you flew off the handle bro. in reality you're just passionate about saving money :beer:


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> they said you flew off the handle bro. in reality you're just passionate about saving money :beer:


A penny saved is a penny earned...am I right? eace:


----------



## 3genGT (Jul 25, 2010)

"Is the $280 Godspeed SMIC too expensive for you??"

Then you're out of luck.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

suffocatemymind said:


> A penny saved is a penny earned...am I right? eace:


agreed :beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

3genGT said:


> "Is the $280 Godspeed SMIC too expensive for you??"
> 
> Then you're out of luck.


:laugh: this 2 :thumbup:


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Yea, something seems fishy here... :sly:


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

Wowee. I literally just browsed this last night or the night before, and it was still $130.

For the new price + Canada shipping, I could grab a proper CTS Turbo front mount :screwy:


----------



## The VR6ster (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow, that is a pretty big jump in price. For that kind of money I would definitely go with a reputable company. Butttt..luckily I jumped on the the wagon at just the right time while it was still 135. BTW, I feel that NO ONE will buy these for that price and Mr. Taco Taco will have no choice but to lower the price if he wants to make any more sales.


----------



## FNG21222 (Feb 23, 2010)

So true. I think his sales just came to a stop after a mark up like that. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justacar (Feb 8, 2012)

Its gotta be a mistake on there part. If you look @ the stuff in his store, they have full turbo kits for 300.. Most of there stuff seems to be knock offs but the prices are with in range of the unit be are buying. Hope he retracts it and posts the correct price.


----------



## Justacar (Feb 8, 2012)

Just sent him a email. Guess hes outta the office on vacation, and some spooge put the price up. They states that they need to let the time run out on it before they can fix it........we shall see:beer:


----------



## 3genGT (Jul 25, 2010)

Well, whenever he decides to lower his price again(because nobody will buy it now at the current price), I will have to buy another one for the wife's Jetta. eace:


----------



## bcruze (Jan 23, 2002)

I haven't got mine installed yet, but I have a (maybe) retarded question. If I remember correctly, the screws/bolts that hold the MAP in are self-tappers...I don't think they're gonna work with this and I'll need to make a trip to Lowes for bolts. Does anyone know what the thread pattern is on the MAP bracket on this IC? I don't have a tap and die set here or I'd do it myself.


----------



## 3genGT (Jul 25, 2010)

Does the Taco smic come with the two bolts for the MAP sensor, anyone? I haven't received mine yet.


----------



## bcruze (Jan 23, 2002)

Mine didn't (see above).


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

bcruze said:


> I haven't got mine installed yet, but I have a (maybe) retarded question. If I remember correctly, the screws/bolts that hold the MAP in are self-tappers...I don't think they're gonna work with this and I'll need to make a trip to Lowes for bolts. Does anyone know what the thread pattern is on the MAP bracket on this IC? I don't have a tap and die set here or I'd do it myself.


Just carry it into lowes with you. I have brought parts in to test bolts several times and no one looks at you funny cause it's common there.


----------



## 3genGT (Jul 25, 2010)

cincyTT said:


> Just carry it into lowes with you. I have brought parts in to test bolts several times and no one looks at you funny cause it's common there.


That's usually what I do anyway. No need to guess at the sizes when you have the part already there.


----------



## bcruze (Jan 23, 2002)

cincyTT said:


> Just carry it into lowes with you. I have brought parts in to test bolts several times and no one looks at you funny cause it's common there.


Yah, but they do look at you funny when you start opening packages or pushing the bolt through the plastic to try it out.  Sure, they have those boards with all the sizes on them but they're not loose. I figured if someone had already bought some they could simply share the thread pattern.


----------



## STOICH (Jun 21, 2010)

bcruze said:


> Yah, but they do look at you funny when you start opening packages or pushing the bolt through the plastic to try it out.  Sure, they have those boards with all the sizes on them but they're not loose. I figured if someone had already bought some they could simply share the thread pattern.


I typically use Ace or Tractor Supply because of this (not bagged/sealed). Plus HD and Lowes seems to be terrible around me about carrying a wide variety of metric fasteners, especially high-grade ones.

EDIT: McMaster Carr is awesome too. There hasn't been a time when they didn't have the most off the wall piece of hardware that I was looking for. And being right next to them twice a month or so makes it easy to swing by a grab what I need.


----------



## The VR6ster (Mar 17, 2004)

UPS guy just dropped mine off. Unfortunately I have to leave for work now so no time to install it, will do that tomorrow. But wow, for $135 this thing actually REALLY nice. Hardly any bent fins and all the welds look great. Can't wait to install it.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I bet the high priced ones address all the 'manufacturing defects' that I noticed on mine. It could be that the 'cheap' batch was their first run as they got the bugs out. Then once they got it all first quality.. whammo, full price.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

cincyTT said:


> Just carry it into lowes with you. I have brought parts in to test bolts several times and no one looks at you funny cause it's common there.


:beer: I've done this @ Ace Hardware many times


----------



## bcruze (Jan 23, 2002)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I bet the high priced ones address all the 'manufacturing defects' that I noticed on mine. It could be that the 'cheap' batch was their first run as they got the bugs out. Then once they got it all first quality.. whammo, full price.


I noticed that the bore in the MAP hole isn't very smooth.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

My theory is that the seller either ran out of stock, or is away on vacation, and jacked up the price so that he can keep the auction active rather than stopping it and starting a new one. It's probably a tactic to avoid paying eBay some extra fees.


----------



## 3genGT (Jul 25, 2010)

4ceFed4 said:


> My theory is that the seller either ran out of stock, or is away on vacation, and jacked up the price so that he can keep the auction active rather than stopping it and starting a new one. It's probably a tactic to avoid paying eBay some extra fees.


I myself was thinking the same thing. Gives them time to catch up eace:


----------



## GTIXpress (Sep 21, 2000)

I emailed the seller about the cost increase and received and out-of-office reply back. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## GTIXpress (Sep 21, 2000)

Just got this reply back from the seller:



> Hi, we are currently out of stock on this item. If you purchase for that price, it will be directly shipped from the manufacture from overseas. If you don?t mind waiting, once we have this item back in stock, the price will be going back down. Thank you for your interest.
> 
> - ilovetacotaco[/QUOTE
> 
> Here's to hoping that prices go back down. I was going to get one once I got paid, so I guess I need to wait a bit longer. :thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

LOL 

$639.44!!!:what:


funny


----------



## GTIrob01 (Dec 29, 2000)

Wow i think i may have gotten the last one... if not one of the last few intercoolers. Placed my order and it was shipped the next day. Later that day the price shot up! Cant wait for this to come in!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

GTIrob01 said:


> Wow i think i may have gotten the last one... if not one of the last few intercoolers. Placed my order and it was shipped the next day. Later that day the price shot up! Cant wait for this to come in!


:laugh::beer:


----------



## krafty-max (Aug 14, 2010)

HOLY ISH ! 600 bux!bahahahaha


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

3genGT said:


> Does the Taco smic come with the two bolts for the MAP sensor, anyone? I haven't received mine yet.


Mine didn't either. I didn't even think to check to see if the holes were threaded or not...I have a few taps to mess with so it won't be the biggest bump in the road if I have to do that ha.

Does the MAP sensor have an o-ring seal or something? If so, does it need to be replaced when it's removed?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

suffocatemymind said:


> Does the MAP sensor have an o-ring seal or something? If so, does it need to be replaced when it's removed?


^^ yep, it's an o-ring seal. replace it when it starts leaking. till then enjoy it :thumbup:


----------



## BlkMk2Jetta (Aug 25, 2008)

WOW. I am so pissed. Finally just got the extra cash to throw at this too. Now time for an even longer wait, hopefully it goes back down to that again


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

BlkMk2Jetta said:


> WOW. I am so pissed. Finally just got the extra cash to throw at this too. Now time for an even longer wait, hopefully it goes back down to that again


x2:sly:

i found a few for 199 + 20 shipping


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Got mine installed this morning. Not bad at all. I trimmed the stock isolators and reused them. The map bolt holes are tapped, looks like m6, I had a ton in my spare bolts bin. The oring fit is real tight best way to not pinch the ring was to snug each bolt a 1/2 turn at a time. 

Gotta do my oil cooler seal still, but I should get some first impressions on Monday.


----------



## GTIrob01 (Dec 29, 2000)

Just got mine delivered! No bent fins, good looking welds, looks quite good! Too bad all ny tools are at work! Oh well, monday this goes on!!


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

yupopcorn:


----------



## 2.8 guy (Aug 10, 2005)

Installed mine today with a new silicone throttle body hose and noticed when I went to put the bumper back on, the intercooler protrudes out a litte far and is rubbing on the bumper at the ridge where the lower lip clips/slips into(20th ae). Had to trim the bumper a little, still not happy with the bumper fitment, gonna take it off again and trim a little more. Had to get it back together to drive it. I drilled the tabs out on the i/c to fit the rubber isolators in and the fitment over all worked out pretty good with the exception of the bumper issue.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Drove with mine today. No real difference but its cold yet. Need some summer logs.


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

Glad to see that a few of you are up and running. I, however, am not because Scott sent me a stainless bung??? Ha I talked to the guy twice on the phone about my setup and for a good amount of time too. Damn. I called and left a message on Saturday. No return calls yet.

Who knows...I may never end up installing this thing haha. (Scott @ USRT if you read this check your messages and call me!)


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ damn :facepalm:


----------



## GTIrob01 (Dec 29, 2000)

Got mine installed yesterday! Drilled out the hole for he map sensor, and also drilled out the holes for the stock isolators. I did have to slightly bend one of the mounting tabs but it was really not a big deal. Felt pretty good on the car, but then again i am still breaking in a new clutch so i have not really gotten on it yet. Im liking what ive seen and felt so far!


----------



## CameronA (Feb 16, 2012)

BRES said:


> Anyone got a DIY how to install this?


 Can a relative size aftermarket smic be used to replace the stock mk4 intercooler?


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

CameronA said:


> Can a relative size aftermarket smic be used to replace the stock mk4 intercooler?


 Yes, that's what this whole thread is about...


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

CameronA said:


> Can a relative size aftermarket smic be used to replace the stock mk4 intercooler?


 
wha?


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

Sorry i haven't gotten back to this thread. It seems like people are willing to jump on it anyway. Took my car to have control arms replaced and when the shop took my car for a test drive first gear disappeared (goes into first then pops out as soon as you step on the gas). So you won't be seeing logs from me until I get my transmission repaired or replaced....:banghead:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Mine is working a lot better then my leaking stocker. Still have to fix my intermittent cyl4 misfire before I reach a full conclusion.


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

I think I'll wait a little longer for this one to come back in stock. If not I'll just buy one of these...



http://www.ebay.com/itm/170805324547?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## Ktt88 (Aug 27, 2011)

Looking to get a new SMIC as well...I see most of these ebay posting are for 02-05/06. I have a 2000 1.8t gti, is there any difference?


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

Ktt88 said:


> Looking to get a new SMIC as well...I see most of these ebay posting are for 02-05/06. I have a 2000 1.8t gti, is there any difference?


possibly a different size for the boost sensor (there were both larger and smaller ones, IIRC), but the inlet and outlet intercooler tubes and mounting points should be the same :beer:


----------



## Justacar (Feb 8, 2012)

If you search ( 1.8T intercooler ) theres a few that pop up around 189-224 free shipping. I too am waiting


----------



## Abaddon2501 (Feb 24, 2012)

bootymac said:


> Here's how it stacks up against other SMICs in core size:
> 
> Boost Factory: 8.1" x 8" x 6" = 389 cu in
> Tyrolsport: 10" x 8.1" x 4.5" = 365 cu in
> ...


Thank you very much for posting this, very informative.


----------



## GTIXpress (Sep 21, 2000)

Has anyone seem it show back up on eBay yet? I've only seen one that costs about $100 more. I'm wondering if he raised his prices since last time.


----------



## VRhooptie (Jul 24, 2009)

I installed this intercooler about two months ago. Didn't fit with my neuspeed pancake pipe replacement but otherwise its great. Took it to show n go at the track and ran 12 times in a row. no heat soak:beer: noticed


----------



## SixerFixer (May 3, 2004)

Just letting everyone know that these seem to be back in stock for $139!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251054481322?item=251054481322&viewitem=&vxp=mtr#ht_4013wt_1119

Just bought one


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

ramza said:


> Just letting everyone know that these seem to be back in stock for $139!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251054481322?item=251054481322&viewitem=&vxp=mtr#ht_4013wt_1119
> 
> Just bought one


:laugh::beer:


----------



## Justacar (Feb 8, 2012)

ordered mine:beer: When I get it, I may order a 5" cooling fan to mount to it, or rig my rear washer to a GM fan style nozzle to spray washer fluid into the fins...well see


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

ramza said:


> Just letting everyone know that these seem to be back in stock for $139!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251054481322?item=251054481322&viewitem=&vxp=mtr#ht_4013wt_1119
> 
> Just bought one


BINGO!!!:beer:
too bad I am poor, and need tools for work..

Anyone want a ipod touch 8g minty fresh with case?? =)


----------



## bcruze (Jan 23, 2002)

I'm selling mine if anyone is interested. Brand new, never installed...nothing wrong with it just don't think I'll be able to get around to installing it any time soon. Comes with a brand new Bosch MAP sensor ($70 new) and new rubber grommets. I'll do $175 shipped...that's basically what they're going for on ebay plus a brand new MAP for $40. I haven't listed it anywhere else yet...lemme know if you're interested.


----------



## Justacar (Feb 8, 2012)

Got mine today. Must say, pretty decent construction. Going to install a brass petcock to remove oil build up, even tho I have a catch can. Also smooth out the openings a little.:beer:


----------



## kdiver58 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Price is back down*

Many of the ebay sellers just jack the price up so that none will sell while they are waiting on stock to come back into inventory. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1999-2004-V...Make:Volkswagen&hash=item3a74035faa#vi-ilComp

I'm going to be doing my timing belt, water pump, tensioner stuff this weekend. All I have is a stock 1.8t with the stock 03s turbo and APR 93 chip. Would it be worth it to add this while I have it all apart. Does it really help?

2003 VW GTI 1.8t 204,500 miles


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes, front mounts help even on stock turbo cars


----------



## XMB (Apr 10, 2008)

dumb question, any reason this wouldn't fit on a B5 A4?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Mindfault said:


> Yes, front mounts help even on stock turbo cars


:beer: this


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

XMB said:


> dumb question, any reason this wouldn't fit on a B5 A4?


Not a dumb question, it will not fit. All the plumbing on your car is different from the engine being rotated 90 degrees..


----------



## XMB (Apr 10, 2008)

4ceFed4 said:


> Not a dumb question, it will not fit. All the plumbing on your car is different from the engine being rotated 90 degrees..


DAMN IT

Thanks for answering :thumbup:


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

XMB said:


> DAMN IT
> 
> Thanks for answering :thumbup:


Its six. the only B5 side mount is the Apikol SMIC and its $550. much nicer that all of these cheap ebay sidemounts.


----------



## Taran (Jun 5, 2010)

mschulte said:


> Its six. the only B5 side mount is the Apikol SMIC and its $550. much nicer that all of these cheap ebay sidemounts.


Tyrolsport makes a smic for the b5 a4/passat as well, but more expensive than the Apikol unit.


----------



## Budgetboostin (Jan 4, 2012)

Damn I want one of these so bad


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

The boost factory guys made a B5 unit but have since ceased production.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

mschulte said:


> The boost factory guys made a B5 unit but have since ceased production.


 thats cuz Chuck drank too much beer and lost interest in custom fabb stuff now that he works for another guy at a shop thats not his own. 
Totally need to get one of these. I found my stocker has MAD MAD heat soak during traffic on 90deg days. its like my car cant boost more then 8psi after the heat soak. :banghead:


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

anyone got logs yet? 

alot of talk going on here.


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

Has anyone tried installing one of these or a similar sized SMIC on a mk1 TT FWD? I know it won't be a perfect fit. But I'm wondering how much cutting will be necessary to squeeze it in. Maybe a write up anywhere?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

i would assume it fits as its the same intercooler...


----------



## Budgetboostin (Jan 4, 2012)

Just ordered mine! Can't wait til it comes in


----------



## No Pork (Jan 3, 2010)

ordered mine too, from all the talk seems like ill be satisfied :thumbup:


----------



## Justacar (Feb 8, 2012)

Mine has been on for about 2 weeks now. Granted im always driving my work truck.... but I have noticed that when driving all over. Then get on it; then park it, the bottom of the cooler is hot. When I touch the top of it with the other hand, its cold. Unlike the stock witch was hot all around. So for 140 bucks................well worth it.:beer: 



As for the sensor, my 2003 had the big sensor. I re drilled it with a unibit, then used a air dremill to smooth out the hole. Perfect fit. Also I opened up the intake and supply ports to clean them up from the over casting.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Justacar said:


> Mine has been on for about 2 weeks now. Granted im always driving my work truck.... but I have noticed that when driving all over. Then get on it; then park it, the bottom of the cooler is hot. When I touch the top of it with the other hand, its cold. Unlike the stock witch was hot all around. So for 140 bucks................well worth it.:beer:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the sensor, my 2003 had the big sensor. I re drilled it with a unibit, then used a air dremill to smooth out the hole. Perfect fit. Also I opened up the intake and supply ports to clean them up from the over casting.


 :beer:


----------



## Budgetboostin (Jan 4, 2012)

Mine just got here! Can't wait to install it!


----------



## sobe_zuki (Jun 27, 2011)

Have one on order :thumbup:


----------



## BlkMk2Jetta (Aug 25, 2008)

Going to try and buy this tomorrow. Last time I tried to get it they just ran out and swapped the price to $600+, so totally hoping on it asap this time! And that was for ever ago, still no one has any logs for this!? Damn slackers :laugh:. Does anyone have any feedback from there butt dyno at least? Has anyone seen a drop in boost or anything random? Has anyone heat soaked it yet?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Budgetboostin said:


> Mine just got here! Can't wait to install it!


:beer::beer:



sobe_zuki said:


> Have one on order :thumbup:


:beer::beer:


----------



## PGvwGLI (May 10, 2012)

Couple of questions-

I plan on doing UNI Stage 2 soon and I wanted to throw this on before hand. I understand some map sensors do not fit? What engine codes are having the issue? I have an AWP.

Also, would mounting a small pusher fan on this cause any issues? I have not really seen that done in the VW world.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Budgetboostin (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok by any chance does anyone know the sensor size on a 2003 awp? Or where I can find out for sure? I'm on tapatalk on my phone so search results suck and I plan on swapping my cooler after work. Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Budgetboostin said:


> Ok by any chance does anyone know the sensor size on a 2003 awp? Or where I can find out for sure? I'm on tapatalk on my phone so search results suck and I plan on swapping my cooler after work. Any help would be great. Thanks


2000-2002 1.8Ts have large MAP sensors, 2004-2005 have small MAP sensors, for your 2003 the car could have either size, and the only way to know for sure is to physically check or take your VIN number to the dealership and have them plug it into ETKA.


----------



## Budgetboostin (Jan 4, 2012)

Damn lol I was trying to keep from doin either of those. I didnt want to be in the middle of a swap and realize I have the wrong sensor. Well if worst comes to worst I'll just drill it out.


----------



## Taran (Jun 5, 2010)

4ceFed4 said:


> for your 2003 the car could have either size


Split is in the 2003 model year, last 6 digits of VIN - up to 064237 is large MAP, 064238 and up is 
small MAP


----------



## Budgetboostin (Jan 4, 2012)

I hope mine is 064239 haha


----------



## Budgetboostin (Jan 4, 2012)

Damnit! Of course mine would be 05xxxx


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Budgetboostin said:


> Damnit! Of course mine would be 05xxxx


lol, buy a map adapter off ebay :thumbup: or buy a small map from the classifieds(just not from chunkypeanuts lol:facepalm


----------



## Budgetboostin (Jan 4, 2012)

Decided to just bore it out. Almost done!


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

^strong username to post content 



going to order one soon


----------



## cphillips (Dec 2, 2010)

180dan said:


> Has anyone tried installing one of these or a similar sized SMIC on a mk1 TT FWD? I know it won't be a perfect fit. But I'm wondering how much cutting will be necessary to squeeze it in. Maybe a write up anywhere?


I would REALLY like to know the answer to this as well. I'm looking to upgrade cooling on a budget, starting with a phenolic manifold spacer and moving up to a bigger intercooler. Something that fits in the stock location would be ideal, hopefully with minimal trimming. It's a shame Tyrolsport doesn't sell their SMICs one at a time for TT 180 applications.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

cphillips said:


> I would REALLY like to know the answer to this as well. I'm looking to upgrade cooling on a budget, starting with a phenolic manifold spacer and moving up to a bigger intercooler. Something that fits in the stock location would be ideal, hopefully with minimal trimming. It's a shame Tyrolsport doesn't sell their SMICs one at a time for TT 180 applications.


It's $135, just buy one and find out for yourself. If it doesn't fit sell it in the mk4 classifieds and make most if not all of your money back. This is seriously a nice little SMIC...


----------



## cphillips (Dec 2, 2010)

4ceFed4 said:


> It's $135, just buy one and find out for yourself. If it doesn't fit sell it in the mk4 classifieds and make most if not all of your money back. This is seriously a nice little SMIC...


Yeah, I'm leaning towards that route - just hoping to see some success stories before I pull the trigger.


----------



## Budgetboostin (Jan 4, 2012)

Just got home from putting it on. The holes on mine didn't line up all the way so I have one bolt on the top but the damn thing is so big it doesnt move. I did notice a slight difference but I know it needs to break in or whatever it has to do but so far I love it! Best $135 I've spent on my car this far


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

cphillips said:


> Yeah, I'm leaning towards that route - just hoping to see some success stories before I pull the trigger.


:facepalm:



Budgetboostin said:


> Just got home from putting it on. The holes on mine didn't line up all the way so I have one bolt on the top but the damn thing is so big it doesnt move. I did notice a slight difference but I know it needs to break in or whatever it has to do but so far I love it! Best $135 I've spent on my car this far


:thumbup::beer: fmic would be better, but you aint gettin one for $135 lol


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> fmic would be better, but you aint gettin one for $135 lol


hahaha.
X2.


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

4ceFed4 said:


> It's $135, just buy one and find out for yourself. If it doesn't fit sell it in the mk4 classifieds and make most if not all of your money back. This is seriously a nice little SMIC...


It's not really the money as much as the work. And once you start chopping up stuff you can't go back. But yeah, if anybody has any experience or knowledge about the fitment in the tt please chime in.


----------



## bbjetta87 (Jun 21, 2009)

180dan said:


> It's not really the money as much as the work. And once you start chopping up stuff you can't go back. But yeah, if anybody has any experience or knowledge about the fitment in the tt please chime in.


if your talking about fitment on the smic, its fits right in, no issues at all. only issue i had was if you are on motor mount spacers and have a silicone throttle body hose its a stretch to fit. other then that its perfect.


----------



## cphillips (Dec 2, 2010)

bbjetta87 said:


> if your talking about fitment on the smic, its fits right in, no issues at all. only issue i had was if you are on motor mount spacers and have a silicone throttle body hose its a stretch to fit. other then that its perfect.


On the TT, or on a Jetta? The space on the TT is different and more cramped than any MKIV.


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

bbjetta87 said:


> if your talking about fitment on the smic, its fits right in, no issues at all. only issue i had was if you are on motor mount spacers and have a silicone throttle body hose its a stretch to fit. other then that its perfect.


So you have personal experience with this in a tt? From what I understand the plastic shroud has to be cut up to squeze it in.


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

BlkMk2Jetta said:


> And that was for ever ago, still no one has any logs for this!? Damn slackers :laugh:.


I know, I know. I have been "slacking" haha. I definitely did promise logs a few months back, but my bung delays with USRT (I'm welding a bung on the cold side for future WMI use) and moving out of my house have...set me back to say the least. The IC and bung are sitting nicely together in a box :facepalm:. On the bright side (literally), this warmer weather has brought back that very undesirable heat soak that happens so quickly.

This thing just needs to go in. Hopefully I can pop this bad boy in soon and get some real proof! Haha. Sorry for being a little flaky everyone - I am back in action.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

180dan said:


> It's not really the money as much as the work. And once you start chopping up stuff you can't go back.


the Euro Customs FMIC requires no chopping, cutting, notching or other wise to get it to fit.
but it is like $600 i believe.


----------



## cphillips (Dec 2, 2010)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> the Euro Customs FMIC requires no chopping, cutting, notching or other wise to get it to fit.
> but it is like $600 i believe.


Well yeah, there are several FMIC setups that are designed with the 180 in mind (CTS, APR, etc), but the SMIC is the interesting case. I am seriously considering pulling the trigger on one of these, maybe next week, and then taking pictures of installation.


----------



## bbjetta87 (Jun 21, 2009)

cphillips said:


> On the TT, or on a Jetta? The space on the TT is different and more cramped than any MKIV.


my bad, misunderstood your post, i have no experience with it fitting in a tt.


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

cphillips said:


> Well yeah, there are several FMIC setups that are designed with the 180 in mind (CTS, APR, etc), but the SMIC is the interesting case. I am seriously considering pulling the trigger on one of these, maybe next week, and then taking pictures of installation.


Please do post pics if you install a large SMIC in a TT. I'm also ready to pull the trigger if it will work without too much drama. opcorn:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

180dan said:


> Please do post pics if you install a large SMIC in a TT. I'm also ready to pull the trigger if it will work without too much drama. opcorn:


:thumbup: that would be great if it fit without too much persuasion


----------



## No Pork (Jan 3, 2010)

ok so i might have missed this earlier in the thread but is anyone using something other than the hoseclamps to hold the piping onto the intercooler? If not have you had any problems with leaks and what not? Second thing is the screws that held down the old map sensor are too big for this intercooler so does anyone know what size bolts fit in there?

Edit: Found the answer for the bolts, M6, next time ill open my eyes more :laugh:


----------



## Justacar (Feb 8, 2012)

PGvwGLI said:


> Couple of questions-
> 
> I plan on doing UNI Stage 2 soon and I wanted to throw this on before hand. I understand some map sensors do not fit? What engine codes are having the issue? I have an AWP.
> 
> ...


Im running a uni 2 and no problems, you shouldnt have any, being all your doing is replacing with a slightly bigger unit


----------



## bryan burnick (Sep 16, 2005)

Just pulled the trigger, should hold me over until I can throw down the cash for a decent fmic


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Mine seems to be doing surprisingly well despite the heat.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

all in favor of kicking heat soak in their 1.8t to the curb click *like*

:thumbup:


----------



## sobe_zuki (Jun 27, 2011)

Just got mine! Install was quite easy. Here's some pix for you guys. 


































Fits pretty nice! I'm happy for the price.


----------



## No Pork (Jan 3, 2010)

very cool, so no say on boost leaks with stock clamps?


----------



## sobe_zuki (Jun 27, 2011)

I sure don't have any boost leaks on stock clamps and hoses.... I sit flat at 22psi on a stage 2 tune. No fluctuations at all. The pancake pipe to intercooler fits a little tight but its not terrible. Not as nice as OEM parts but still livable.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

if u pick up those coil parts they funds are going to this the next day haha!:thumbup:


----------



## sobe_zuki (Jun 27, 2011)

Haha atta boy I would really like to get my coilovers completed and installed already.... boo to buying parts from a vortex member and them not being complete or in good shape. Ugh. And to them being built in the UK and parts are had as hell to get.


----------



## The VR6ster (Mar 17, 2004)

Summer is in full swing here and my car is handling it pretty good with this IC.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

bryan burnick said:


> Just pulled the trigger, should hold me over until I can throw down the cash for a decent fmic


 :thumbup: 



The VR6ster said:


> Summer is in full swing here and my car is handling it pretty good with this IC.


 :beer:


----------



## nomomk3 (Jun 9, 2006)

just bought one. est delivery date is Monday the 18...


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

BAM, ordered!:thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Slimjimmn said:


> BAM, ordered!:thumbup:


 :beer::beer: two beers for you


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Big_Tom said:


> :beer::beer: two beers for you


 pix of said beers next to said intercooler while being installed next:beer::beer:opcorn:


----------



## No Pork (Jan 3, 2010)

i used to spike 11psi and hold 8ish before the ic and now i spike 11 and hold up 9-10 at times so :thumbup: im stock besides a 3inch tb


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Slimjimmn said:


> pix of said beers next to said intercooler while being installed next:beer::beer:opcorn:











Yup


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

ahavg said:


> i used to spike 11psi and hold 8ish before the ic and now i spike 11 and hold up 9-10 at times so :thumbup: im stock besides a 3inch tb


 looks yummy for a smic :thumbup:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Bit of a predicament here. 
Go to brainerd raceway saturday to watch drifting, time attack , and drag racing. 
Or 
Drink beer and install sidemount....


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Slimjimmn said:


> Bit of a predicament here.
> Go to brainerd raceway saturday to watch drifting, time attack , and drag racing.
> Or
> Drink beer and install sidemount....


 thats an easy one, you should be installing your sidemount:thumbup:


----------



## Budgetboostin (Jan 4, 2012)

Only takes bout an hour install Friday night then have fun at track day


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Budgetboostin said:


> Only takes bout an hour install Friday night then have fun at track day


 yea but i'm going to do a DIY with pix so like 2-3hrs haha. 
Hope my MAP sensor is the correct one. I think its the smaller one.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Slimjimmn said:


> yea but i'm going to do a DIY with pix so like 2-3hrs haha.
> Hope my MAP sensor is the correct one. I think its the smaller one.


 you prob have the big map sensor. the earlier cars had the big MAP's IIRC. my car is an 01 and i had the big sensor


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

its been a while, but I remember it being really small like the hole on the ebay smic. 
Part number is: 
038906051opcorn:


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

So these things should fit on a TDI with little to no issues, right?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Couldn't wait last night


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Slimjimmn said:


> Couldn't wait last night


 :beer:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

so some pictars of the setup: 








Had to add some spacers (nuts) so the top flange was high enough to fit the TB hose onto it. 








New Map sensor at the dealer this morning ( 038-906-051B $ 82 list price ) 
How I installed a custom made paper gasket along with the factory o-ring on the sensor with new m6 bolts and washers. 








intercooler is 1/2" from bumper, but the tab for the lower lip is up against the intercooler side. 









I found my boost leak though, It was at the MAP sensor on the factory intercooler. One of the philips screws were loose and I could wiggle the sensor pretty easy. Going to go test-drive my car here after my laptop charges so I can vag-com and erase the codes to reset everything. Started it up and no leaks I can see. I did break one of the cheap oem worm clamps for the lower hose, it was rusty. 

Overall fitment is pretty good. The only issue I had is the upper flange is a little short (1/2" or so) so you have to stretch the TB hose to get it on there good. 
:thumbup: 

Now all I need is a chip, some suspension, and a clutch upgrade. Oh, and a new windshield, and respray the hood and bumper


----------



## BlkMk2Jetta (Aug 25, 2008)

Can anyone tell me exactly all the extra hardware and parts I will need to make this fit? And how much of it? 2002 AWP.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

On my 03 all I needed was the two m thread bolts for the map sensor and nothing else. Whatever thread they were (m6?) I had a ton of in my spare parts bin.


----------



## BlkMk2Jetta (Aug 25, 2008)

need_a_VR6 said:


> On my 03 all I needed was the two m thread bolts for the map sensor and nothing else. Whatever thread they were (m6?) I had a ton of in my spare parts bin.


 Thanks :thumbup:. I'm sure I'll need the smaller MAP sensor, which is fine. And I will pick up those bolts, I just don't want any surprises when its all taken apart.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice wprk/pics slim! :beer:


----------



## InstrucT_0r (Dec 21, 2001)

9 pages and no logs?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

logs are for pussies. I use the butt dyno! 

yes, 00-02 needs a new map sensor 038906051B 

and some m6 x 10 bolts with washers.


----------



## nomomk3 (Jun 9, 2006)

Slimjimmn said:


> logs are for pussies. I use the butt dyno!
> 
> \


 whats the butt dyno say?


----------



## rodgertherabit (Apr 16, 2009)

anyone DIY a dual core set up with these?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

rodgertherabit said:


> anyone DIY a dual core set up with these?


 I've seen some dual core setups, but they were not with these particular intercoolers and there wasn't a DIY. Just pictures. I can't find tht damn thread tho


----------



## rodgertherabit (Apr 16, 2009)

Im interested if it can be effective used on the Drivers side. 

If so it will offer INSANE cooling abilities. Just imagine they Tyrol SMIC thats as affective as a FMIC on BOTH sides  

And it wont block radiator flow, it'd be perfect.


----------



## sobe_zuki (Jun 27, 2011)

rodgertherabit said:


> Im interested if it can be effective used on the Drivers side.
> 
> If so it will offer INSANE cooling abilities. Just imagine they Tyrol SMIC thats as affective as a FMIC on BOTH sides
> 
> And it wont block radiator flow, it'd be perfect.


 Theres already a kit like that! 










http://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/...IC145805_Intercooler_Kit_Dual&products_id=159


----------



## rodgertherabit (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes Im aware. All that is an OEM tt225 set up, it comes with the tiny OEM IC...not looking to pay over $900 for a few oem parts.:screwy: 

I'd like to work out a set up with these cheaper Upgraded coolers :thumbup:


----------



## Rozy (Dec 5, 2010)

just ordered mine


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rozy said:


> just ordered mine


 :beer:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Rozy said:


> just ordered mine


 :beer: 

So after getting some driving in it and fuel trims adjusting I would have to say its def worth the $138. 

Boost builds a little slower now but the powerband has definitely smoothed out. It doesnt spike hard 12 and hold 8psi, now it spikes 12 and holds 10. Butt dyno says I lost some torque but top end is better. :thumbup: 
Its going to be a hot muggy one the next few days so I will see how heat soak is. My buddy wants to hook me up with a roll of DEI heatwrap for my downpipe and charge pipe.


----------



## shandorzTT (Jun 15, 2012)

Would love to fit 2 of these badboys into my TT 225 ...any word on whether they would fit? 
cheers


----------



## rodgertherabit (Apr 16, 2009)

shandorzTT said:


> Would love to fit 2 of these badboys into my TT 225 ...any word on whether they would fit?
> cheers


----------



## rodgertherabit (Apr 16, 2009)

shandorzTT said:


> Would love to fit 2 of these badboys into my TT 225 ...any word on whether they would fit?
> cheers


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Slimjimmn said:


> :beer:
> 
> So after getting some driving in it and fuel trims adjusting I would have to say its def worth the $138.
> 
> ...


 i wouldn't worry about wrapping the downpipe, but wrapping that charge pipe might not be a bad idea


----------



## shandorzTT (Jun 15, 2012)

rodgertherabit said:


>


 Does this mean you have fitted them into 1?  

Looking at this info on the TyrolSport Website they give dimensions for their larger SMI's 

•Core dimensions, stock 7” x 3.375” x 7.25” calculated volume: 171.3 in³ 

•Core dimensions, UGDSMIC 7.5” x 4.5” x 8” calculated volume: 270 in³ 

and if we look at the Taco's at 7” x 5.125” x 8.25” the Taco is a fair bit thicker....hmmmm 

.....plus do they do left and right hand versions......? 

Nice info here thought 

http://www.tyrolsport.com/index.php?p=page&page_id=TTsmic_detail


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

shandorzTT said:


> Would love to fit 2 of these badboys into my TT 225 ...any word on whether they would fit?
> cheers


 Haven't heard from anyone that's gotten even one to fit in a TT.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

180dan said:


> Haven't heard from anyone that's gotten even one to fit in a TT.


 same here. haven't seen one yet


----------



## shandorzTT (Jun 15, 2012)

From the pictures and comparison to the Tyrolsport ones it looks like it _could_ fit with a bit 
of modding..my only concern would be the extra 3/4" thickness compared to the TyrolSport one, as they would have squeezed every bit out of theres, so Im guessing it will protude into something that will need modifying, it looks like there left and right ones may also be slightly different, but its hard to see from the pics...it seems they are the same with just one flipped around but Im not sure....


----------



## Budgetboostin (Jan 4, 2012)

It's gettin hot in SoCal and mine just keeps kickin! Can't say I regret this buy!


----------



## Rozy (Dec 5, 2010)

Budgetboostin said:


> It's gettin hot in SoCal and mine just keeps kickin! Can't say I regret this buy!


 
:thumbup:


----------



## dontcrossme (Jul 19, 2005)

just got me a taco taco... Waiting to install. Just couldnt see spendin more than 250 for any damn side or Fmic. SMIC for the win no extra points of leaks. hate having to check every clamp on my fmic. back down to only checking 2 woo hoo.


----------



## Rozy (Dec 5, 2010)

dontcrossme said:


> just got me a taco taco... Waiting to install. Just couldnt see spendin more than 250 for any damn side or Fmic. SMIC for the win no extra points of leaks. hate having to check every clamp on my fmic. back down to only checking 2 woo hoo.


 Tacotaco FTW

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

94deg today and 70deg dew pts (tropical) and no heat soak with the ac on baby! 
Ac was actually colder now


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Slimjimmn said:


> 94deg today and 70deg dew pts (tropical) and no heat soak with the ac on baby!
> Ac was actually colder now


 there's nothing tropical about Rosemount, MN :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Ya I know.
It was foggy with sunlight yesterday. You could chew the air it was that thick.

Side note, chipped ecu on the way.
See how long the oe clutch lasts!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Slimjimmn said:


> Ya I know.
> It was foggy with sunlight yesterday. You could chew the air it was that thick.
> 
> Side note, chipped ecu on the way.
> See how long the oe clutch lasts!


:beer: ecu = HP lol. what company did you end up going with?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Big_Tom said:


> :beer: ecu = HP lol. what company did you end up going with?


giac


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> there's nothing tropical about Rosemount, MN :laugh::laugh:


Compared to Duluth its tropical:laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Slimjimmn said:


> giac


:thumbup:


----------



## BlkMk2Jetta (Aug 25, 2008)

Screw it.... Finally manned up and bought one :thumbup:

Now because I'm a noob, Id like to do some before and after dyno runs. Because I would like to justify this purchase to myself and everyone else whose buying this or already has. Question is can you see a difference in power and the curve etc on a dyno with it? Or am I just wasting my time, and you can only tell differences making logs etc?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

BlkMk2Jetta said:


> Screw it.... Finally manned up and bought one :thumbup:
> 
> Now because I'm a noob, Id like to do some before and after dyno runs. Because I would like to justify this purchase to myself and everyone else whose buying this or already has. Question is can you see a difference in power and the curve etc on a dyno with it? Or am I just wasting my time, and you can only tell differences making logs etc?


you will prob see emal gains because of the increased flow. this is really to stop heatsoak the stock side mount experiences with high boost put thru it. of course you lose power when you get the system heatsoaked


----------



## GTIXpress (Sep 21, 2000)

Just purchased mine. :thumbup:


----------



## GTIrob01 (Dec 29, 2000)

Been running mine a few months now down here in HOT and muggy Florida, Intake temps are good, and no boost leaks or anything. I thought I had a boost leak when I first installed the IC... but that just turned out to be a vac line to the N75 that was torn. So far so good!


----------



## Rozy (Dec 5, 2010)

GTIrob01 said:


> Been running mine a few months now down here in HOT and muggy Florida, Intake temps are good, and no boost leaks or anything. I thought I had a boost leak when I first installed the IC... but that just turned out to be a vac line to the N75 that was torn. So far so good!


Nice im also down in florida ft lauderdale. You?

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

GTIrob01 said:


> Been running mine a few months now down here in HOT and muggy Florida, Intake temps are good, and no boost leaks or anything. I thought I had a boost leak when I first installed the IC... but that just turned out to be a vac line to the N75 that was torn. So far so good!





Rozy said:


> Nice im also down in florida ft lauderdale. You?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


FL VDUBS :beer::beer:


----------



## MiffedRatx1 (Aug 10, 2009)

Viva la Florida!! 

1.8T Nevar Lose!!!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

MiffedRatx1 said:


> Viva la Florida!!
> 
> 1.8T Nevar Lose!!!


:beer:


----------



## Rozy (Dec 5, 2010)

Ive got the big map sensor what bit do i use to drill out fir bigger hole. Im in the process if installing the taco taco

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## Rozy (Dec 5, 2010)

I cant find a 18mm bit for the life of me

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## Justacar (Feb 8, 2012)

Rozy said:


> I cant find a 18mm bit for the life of me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


Just use a dremil, take time clean out IC done.:beer:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

or buy the new smaller style sensor. Thats what I did.


----------



## Rozy (Dec 5, 2010)

so the only thing i had to do was drill out the map sensor and it was a pita because i didnt have the right bit so i was very careful and drilling little by little. As for everything else fits perfect. boosting at like 12 holding 9-10psi. feels a little different,car feels like its breathing better. worth the buy.


----------



## BlkMk2Jetta (Aug 25, 2008)

Big_Tom said:


> you will prob see emal gains because of the increased flow. this is really to stop heatsoak the stock side mount experiences with high boost put thru it. of course you lose power when you get the system heatsoaked


Well that's what I sort of meant. If the numbers are back to back just about constant on the dyno runs this means no heat soak and the smic is doing its job, correct?


----------



## Rozy (Dec 5, 2010)

So far so good in hot muggy south florida

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rozy said:


> So far so good in hot muggy south florida
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


It's HOT here today lol, good stuff :beer: I thank god for my front mount and oversized godspeed aluminum radiator


----------



## Rozy (Dec 5, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> It's HOT here today lol, good stuff :beer: I thank god for my front mount and oversized godspeed aluminum radiator


Ill eventually upgrade to the fmic also? Is yours godspeed also?

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rozy said:


> Ill eventually upgrade to the fmic also? Is yours godspeed also?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


no, cxracing


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Rozy said:


> So far so good in hot muggy south florida
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


hot and muggy... pffft

try 100deg + 73dew points todayy

I was waiting for a rad hose to blow up on the drive home from work. opcorn:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Slimjimmn said:


> hot and muggy... pffft
> 
> try 100deg + 73dew points todayy
> 
> I was waiting for a rad hose to blow up on the drive home from work. opcorn:


ha! it actually was hotter up there today, you guys have a heat advisory until 10pm :facepalm:


----------



## krafty-max (Aug 14, 2010)

With my ultragague i am always watching my IAT's and during 90+ weather this TACO TACO stays around 140 F during the day driving around with a heavy foot. and when its cool at night it drops to around 80- 110 F region. NOT bad at all mang. Just need some METH now.


----------



## Rozy (Dec 5, 2010)

krafty-max said:


> With my ultragague i am always watching my IAT's and during 90+ weather this TACO TACO stays around 140 F during the day driving around with a heavy foot. and when its cool at night it drops to around 80- 110 F region. NOT bad at all mang. Just need some METH now.


Nice

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## GTIXpress (Sep 21, 2000)

Received mine over the weekend and worked on getting it mounted after doing my timing belt. It went in without issue, but I haven't tried fitting the bumper yet. I'm also waiting on a new smaller MAP sensor. :thumbup: 










I'm glad I got this. I tried to take the MAP sensor out of my old IC and both screw heads just snapped off from rust. :banghead: At least I don't have to worry about fixing that now.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Mine will be here next week, need to pick up a new map sensor from dealership. I have a bunch of stock intercoolers laying around from my parts car and my old 1.8s. If anyone wanted to try an make a dual smic setup I have the stock one from my 05 a4 in a box in the attic, they mount on the driver side.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

GTIXpress said:


> Received mine over the weekend and worked on getting it mounted after doing my timing belt. It went in without issue, but I haven't tried fitting the bumper yet. I'm also waiting on a new smaller MAP sensor. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^ it looks good hanging in there


----------



## BlkMk2Jetta (Aug 25, 2008)

I already bought and got mine. Looks like a very good product :thumbup:. Something I just thought about though, seeing as I'm waiting after Waterfest to install mine and do before and after dyno runs. Can you use the stock plastic scoop thing that's attached to the stock smic? I can't imagine this being a good upgrade with out it getting direct air flow. If not, ill be working on making my own.


----------



## Rozy (Dec 5, 2010)

BlkMk2Jetta said:


> I already bought and got mine. Looks like a very good product :thumbup:. Something I just thought about though, seeing as I'm waiting after Waterfest to install mine and do before and after dyno runs. Can you use the stock plastic scoop thing that's attached to the stock smic? I can't imagine this being a good upgrade with out it getting direct air flow. If not, ill be working on making my own.


No it doesnt fit. But u dont it,it does justice 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

Well after reading all 10 pages.......I AM IN hopfully will be getting this in a the next couple of weeks. Any tips on the DIY? Do I need any other parts or can I just take out the stock one and put this one in with no issues?


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

BlkMk2Jetta said:


> I already bought and got mine. Looks like a very good product :thumbup:. Something I just thought about though, seeing as I'm waiting after Waterfest to install mine and do before and after dyno runs. Can you use the stock plastic scoop thing that's attached to the stock smic? I can't imagine this being a good upgrade with out it getting direct air flow. If not, ill be working on making my own.


If you haven't already, vent the passenger side fender liner. This will create more than enough directional air flow that you won't need to stock plastic guide in place. :thumbup:


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Odd that none of the companies make the tabs on the intercooler for the shroud. my Apikol one had the tabs and I just had to cut the shroud a lil


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

4ceFed4 said:


> If you haven't already, vent the passenger side fender liner. This will create more than enough directional air flow that you won't need to stock plastic guide in place. :thumbup:


:beer: i've seen some cool fender vent jobs


----------



## toby lawrence (Dec 12, 2011)

Thing isn't half bad. There's some fitment issues... they don't seem to have a ton of QA since mine pushes into my bumper a little bit and the bottom right tab doesn't line up enough to screw it in. Since the tabs are metal, it is locked in nice and tight via the two holes on the top side of it. Overall, the welds are nice enough and it fit without much hassle. 

The worst part was getting the MAP sensor out of the stock SMIC... the screws had literally rusted thru under the head and snapped when I unscrewed them both. Luckily I had some bolts/washers on hand to snug everything down.

Other than that, the lips on the inlet/outlet are good and I don't have any leaks. I didn't bother to even log IATs before/after but the car still hits target boost, feels stronger longer, even in this gross New England heat.


----------



## RDE38 (Aug 16, 2001)

The factory duct fit on my Godspeed unit very nicely so I would imagine it would fit on this one as well. You just have to trim off some of the section that sticks into the bumper.


----------



## BlkMk2Jetta (Aug 25, 2008)

Some say the shroud will work others say it won't. So lets see what happens. Ill try and modify the stock one if need be and see if that works. If not, ill pick up some sort of materials and make my own in time. 

Also, is any one running those larger replacement pipes, to replace the pancake pipe? Does that alone have any proven gains? In theory you would think it would help, but I don't know. So ill get a nice shroud set up, pop this sucker in, and a pancake pipe replacement. And later down the line Snow Performance Stage 2 water/meth kit :thumbup:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

yea, mine didnt have the shroud. guess it was hit in the front end at some point and never re-installed lol???


----------



## InstrucT_0r (Dec 21, 2001)

took the stock one off- screws rusted [email protected] MAP sensor-I have the bigger sensor and need to drill out the IC.

Got an 18mm from amazon but it's for a drill press. I don't know if there are any bits that will fit into your standard household gun. It's 1mm shy of 3/4''. Also, pressing it might be difficult since it's at a 45 degree angle when you lay it down. what did you guys use?


----------



## black wolfsburg 99 (May 7, 2005)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--1.8T/Exterior/Body/Fender/ES251342/

I bought this liner a while back to help my stock side mount and I think it would go great with this upgraded side mount. I ended up buying a front mount so I put this liner thing on for nothing.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

BlkMk2Jetta said:


> Also, is any one running those larger replacement pipes, to replace the pancake pipe? Does that alone have any proven gains? In theory you would think it would help, but I don't know. So ill get a nice shroud set up, pop this sucker in, and a pancake pipe replacement. And later down the line Snow Performance Stage 2 water/meth kit :thumbup:


I have the Alamo Autosports hard boost pipes, and they definitely improve boost response and top end power. Someone did a before/after dyno for them back in 2002 or 2003 and got a 13 HP gain, so even if I got half of that I'd be happy. Bad news is they stopped making the ones I have about 8 years ago, but other companies make similar products :thumbup:


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

I have the eurojet piping kit and it definitely helps hold boost and it does spool up better. I feel like I gained a noticable amount of power. and its only 200. When this intercooler shows up I'll toss the car back together and maybe go for a couple dyno pulls.


----------



## Rozy (Dec 5, 2010)

4ceFed4 said:


> I have the Alamo Autosports hard boost pipes, and they definitely improve boost response and top end power. Someone did a before/after dyno for them back in 2002 or 2003 and got a 13 HP gain, so even if I got half of that I'd be happy. Bad news is they stopped making the ones I have about 8 years ago, but other companies make similar products :thumbup:


Where can i get thus hard boost pipe

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Get the eurojet kit, its what I have. $205


----------



## Rozy (Dec 5, 2010)

Brightgolf said:


> Get the eurojet kit, its what I have. $205


But i already have the tacotaco installed

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## IanInOhio (Mar 5, 2012)

hithard02 said:


> I understand how most of you don't want to put cheap china parts on your German built cars. News flash fuc*ers your car was built in Mexico with chinese parts.




:facepalm:

FYI, b5 and b5.5 Passats were all built and assembled with GERMAN parts (look at the part, it'll say it) in Emden, Germany. Researching goes a long way amigo.

The GTI's were all done in Mexico (as was my old one), but doesn't mean all VW were


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

IanInOhio said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> Researching goes a long way amigo.
> 
> The GTI's were all done in Mexico (as was my old one), but doesn't mean all VW were


0 for 2... Who wants to step up and get the facts right? :banghead::laugh:


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Rozy said:


> But i already have the tacotaco installed
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


Its a eurojet boost pipe kit he's talking about, not their FMIC/SMIC.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

IanInOhio said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> FYI, b5 and b5.5 Passats were all built and assembled with GERMAN parts (look at the part, it'll say it) in Emden, Germany. Researching goes a long way amigo.
> 
> The GTI's were all done in Mexico (as was my old one), but doesn't mean all VW were


Looks like someone had too much this...


----------



## Andrewj20 (Nov 9, 2009)

*not all built in mexico*



> The GTI's were all done in Mexico (as was my old one), but doesn't mean all VW were"




not all GTI's were built in mexico some were built in Brazil. as the first 3 letters of my vin are 9BW

and the wolf jettas


edit. weren't the wagons built in Germany too?


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Andrewj20 said:


> not all GTI's were built in mexico some were built in Brazil. as the first 3 letters of my vin are 9BW
> 
> and the wolf jettas
> 
> ...


Getting warmer... it's crazy how little people know about their own cars nowadays.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

maybe you fellas should stop worrying about where the car's were mfg and just drive them


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Big_Tom said:


> maybe you fellas should stop worrying about where the car's were mfg and just drive them


Last year at WF17, heat soak sent me into limp mode in the AM session, never recovered. This year at WF18, with my TacoTaco in place, minimal heat soak and this:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

4ceFed4 said:


> Last year at WF17, heat soak sent me into limp mode in the AM session, never recovered. This year at WF18, with my TacoTaco in place, minimal heat soak and this:


:beer::thumbup: good work bro


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

I put it on the TDI, had to drill out the MAP hole like a bunch of you. It lowered the IAT during normal driving nearly 10 degrees C. I didn't notice any boost loss, still spikes to 22PSI and hits limp mode. It does get as hot as the stock one did, about 66 degrees C, but it cools down much faster and settles around 46C, compared to the stock one which sat around 54~57C.


----------



## IanInOhio (Mar 5, 2012)

Slimjimmn said:


> Looks like someone had too much this...


 
Haha yep it was one of those nights. What I meant to say was a lot of Golfs and GTI's were made in Mexico (Or Brazil as the one chap stated) but other VW's were made elsewhere in the world i.e. Germany 

The idea behind my drunk post :facepalm: was to let the guy know a lot of our cars weren't made in Mexico and parts aren't always from China. He was just being a (t)wat so I had to remind him he wasn't fully correct on his statement, then again after a few of those drinkies neither was mine :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Sorry dudes, but these things are worthless in the summertime. It prob doesnt stay long enough or is efficient enough even in moderately warm weather...


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

I totally agree Al. You gotta be rocking some WMI:snowcool: to run one of these in the summer...or ever:laugh:


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

88? thats ridiculous :laugh:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Budsdubbin said:


> 88? thats ridiculous :laugh:


 Str8 lava son!:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

I would be money that as a heat exchanger, the stock unit is better


----------



## STOICH (Jun 21, 2010)

Damn - what was the ambient temp during that data? Was this just a regular, ol' stock setup with a chip and some bolt ons? 

Out of pure curiosity, I've been watching this and I figured it wouldn't do much better than the stock unit, but those numbers seem awfully high.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

STOICH said:


> Damn - what was the ambient temp during that data? Was this just a regular, ol' stock setup with a chip and some bolt ons?
> 
> Out of pure curiosity, I've been watching this and I figured it wouldn't do much better than the stock unit, but those numbers seem awfully high.


 mid 80s. Some frankenturbo setup. I think the 23 and.20ish psi. Owner took it to the track where it trapped and ET'ed worse then stock.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

I know that this intercooler works pretty damn good on my car. 
I would have so much heat soak in hot humid times of the day. Like so much heat soak I couldn't boost more then 3-4psi until I got to 30-40mph. 

With this intercooler I can sit in traffic, on a 95deg day with 70deg dew points with my ac on, and boost 15-20psi right out of traffic every time. 

And I haven't modified my fender liner either. 
On cool 60deg mornings my car has so much more throttle response and pickup as well. 
:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

You might've had problems with your endtanks when you ic got too hot. Heatsoak will not prevent you from boosting. This Intercooler is not efficient. The numbers don't lie. There's very poor internal fin density which does almost nothing. I mean it is boosting despite the heat but while it is not pulling timing, because of the iat's it is starting at very low base timing due to the compensation maps and robbing power. I've logged several different smic's this year and this is by far the worst one to date


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

So what your saying is that since my car feels faster and alot more responsive with added better drivability, that means I have no power gains? 

Has anyone done a before/after dyno with this intercooler?


----------



## BoostedGLS0218 (Dec 10, 2011)

Slimjimmn said:


> So what your saying is that since my car feels faster and alot more responsive with added better drivability, that means I have no power gains?
> 
> Has anyone done a before/after dyno with this intercooler?


 I think you missed what he said entirely.

So I'll restate it. 

You likely had a problem with your old intercooler and since this one works better than a broken one it 'felt' better.


----------



## STOICH (Jun 21, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> mid 80s. Some frankenturbo setup. I think the 23 and.20ish psi. Owner took it to the track where it trapped and ET'ed worse then stock.


 That's pretty bad. I just looked back on some of my F23 logs and on an 86F day, I hit a max of 107F (42C). And that's beating on it. Tyrolsport SMIC @ ~22PSI.


----------



## VRhooptie (Jul 24, 2009)

Yup you guys should stay away from 
This intercooler if have an upgraded turbo. It felt fine when I was stage 2. As soon as I went frankenturbo it went down the hill. Those were the logs on my car:banghead:


----------



## VRhooptie (Jul 24, 2009)

BoostedGLS0218 said:


> I think you missed what he said entirely.
> 
> So I'll restate it.
> 
> You likely had a problem with your old intercooler and since this one works better than a broken one it 'felt' better.


 I ran this sidemount at show N go this spring. My car ran beautifully. Best time of 14.4 on a stock k03s stage 2. So I think this intercooler works, as long as there arent that many upgrades done to the engine. But who knows..in the end you get what you paid for:laugh:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Just to give you guys an idea, I run a nice big bar and plate side mount made by forced performance. It a pretty rare intercooler that isn't made anymore, i picked it up around 2004. I use it on a frankenturbo set-up and if I beat on the car hard the temps don't go past 60* in 95* amb temp. Even that is way too hot for me but I refuse to run a FMIC so I added WMI to the car and I can beat on it and temps are in the 20-30* range...gotta love chemical intercooling:snowcool:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

VRhooptie said:


> I ran this sidemount at show N go this spring. My car ran beautifully. Best time of 14.4 on a stock k03s stage 2. So I think this intercooler works, as long as there arent that many upgrades done to the engine. But who knows..in the end you get what you paid for:laugh:


 I ran back to back 14.4's my 1st time ever at the track with the jetta. uni stg 1+, cai, and 3" exhaust only. not sure if the ic is really helping you there unless you don't track the car much and your driving is to blame lol 



Twopnt016v said:


> Just to give you guys an idea, I run a nice big bar and finn side mount made by forced performance. It a pretty rare intercooler that isn't made anymore, i picked it up around 2004. I use it on a frankenturbo set-up and if I beat on the car hard the temps don't go past 60*. Even that is way too hot for me but I refuse to run a FMIC so I added WMI to the car and I can beat on it and temps are in the 20-30* range...gotta love chemical intercooling:snowcool:


 bar and plate or tube and fine? never heard of bar and finn lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

STOICH said:


> That's pretty bad. I just looked back on some of my F23 logs and on an 86F day, I hit a max of 107F (42C). And that's beating on it. Tyrolsport SMIC @ ~22PSI.


 The tyrolsport seems to be the best one of the bunch. I have one on a gtx2867 vbanded kit and it's borderline as the core cannot handle the flow but for what it is, it's performing admirably. It is going into the 60s in this weather. The charge temps of the larger turbo is much cooler coming out of the comp housing but the turbo is pushing the core's flow potential (fmic coming soon). I have a b6 with a BW k04 with the stock SM that feels as good as the GTI logged above. That is including the 800lb weight difference.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> bar and plate or tube and fine? never heard of bar and finn lol


 Sorry duder that post was at like 5am and I just woke up. What I meant to say is bar and plate...


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Twopnt016v said:


> Sorry duder that post was at like 5am and I just woke up. What I meant to say is bar and plate...


 yah, bar and plate is the way to go. :thumbup:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

I should get my infared temp gun and check my intake temp after running my car and see what it is. I know it seems coolerunder the hood after installing this. Or just log some iat and timing pulls.


----------



## VRhooptie (Jul 24, 2009)

It's deff not my driving haha. First time I ever went to the track was when the car was stock. It ran a 15.5 in 90 degree weather. The 14.4 was on my UNI stage 2 file. The turbo had a crack in the wastegate and was loosing boost. My trap speed was in the low 90s yet I still ran a 14.4. This past waterfest the car just didn't pull. It held boost but just didn't feel fast. Best time I think was 15.7


----------



## Justacar (Feb 8, 2012)

So far I love the new side mount. day driving feels the same as morning driving. Now going to see if they make the same side mount for a TT 225. If so, going to try and fab a twin set together for my GTI. On a further note, Just scored 30lb 330cc red devil injectors w/ less than 2 hours drive time. Will be adding them when I upgrade from a UNI 1 to a 2 this fall


----------



## BlkMk2Jetta (Aug 25, 2008)

I have not yet installed mine. I'm starring at it in its box as we speak. I have never bought anything off of ebay for my car a day in my life and get the best parts I can buy with my money. Everyone said good things so I took a chance. I'm a noob with all of these logs. Could someone give me a clear description of all of this? Differences between stock and this? Do you see any gains? Or am I literally better off keeping the stock one? Everyone has had such good things to say, I can't say I'm surprised out of such a cheap part, but a bit confused here  

Is it worth it over the stock unit when running meth? I will be running the snow performance stage 2 set up. Also the factory shroud doesnt work with this unit. I will be some how making my own large one. As well as removing the pancake pipe for a larger one, any thoughts on all of this together reflecting on this cooler?


----------



## s1nfoxgli (Jul 8, 2012)

Just ordered mine 2 days ago! Should be coming in this Thursday. Can't wait to install it. Hopefully I won't be running into any problems! :thumbup:


----------



## AEGTI3913 (May 13, 2010)

*Stock AE GTI - Looking to just chip and up SMIC*

I'm a little confused by the posts here guys (sorry). Most guys seem to say this SMIC "feel better" than stock.. and maybe some are due to a bad stock IC to begin with, granted. But the ONE post I saw listing for with actual data seems to conclude that this IC is NOT a performance upgrade. But it also looks like the car that logged this data had a bunch of aftermarket work done already, including a Frankenturbo.. so..

My question is this: If I'm NOT adding a ton of heat to the system with a BT or other mods, but simply wanting to chip (maybe 1 or 1+ GIAC?), would this SMIC be a help to reducing temps or am I better off keeping the stock SMIC?

Has anyone else logged any data yet? 6 month old thread now.. Come on boys... 

Many thanks for any thoughts. :beer:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

I haven't logged temps yet. But I know this intercooler does eliminate heat soak at idle or in traffic.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

lol, it is kinda funny nobody has logs up. get 2 work people :thumbup:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

what kind of "logs" do people want. Its going to be hot as fawk tomorrow (supposedly 100deg) but I have to work, and then go to VW afterwork for wifeys 1st checkup on the tdi so I cant log heatsoaking really.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Slimjimmn said:


> what kind of "logs" do people want. Its going to be hot as fawk tomorrow (supposedly 100deg) but I have to work, and then go to VW afterwork for wifeys 1st checkup on the tdi so I cant log heatsoaking really.


some IAT's would be nice :beer:


----------



## ajfisc (Aug 29, 2007)

You can not beat this product. 

EuroJet discharge kit on the way with some other goodies.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> some IAT's would be nice :beer:


 I lost my logs unfortunately, but we did log 10degrees C lower IAT for normal cruising around with the taco intercooler on my TDI. Highway pulls resulted in the same peak temperature, but it cooled down about 50% faster. If I find the logs I'll put them up. 

Ok, I found the CSV file with 2 stock IC runs and 3 taco IC runs. I'll try to make a graph and post it up. 

Here is my extremely crappy graph. On second thought, the first three runs are the stock intercooler. 3rd gear pull in each until limp mode kicked in. Yellow is IAT, green was coolant or fuel temp...


----------



## Pwe312 (Nov 23, 2003)

dorkage said:


> I lost my logs unfortunately, but we did log 10degrees C lower IAT for normal cruising around with the taco intercooler on my TDI. Highway pulls resulted in the same peak temperature, but it cooled down about 50% faster. If I find the logs I'll put them up.
> 
> Ok, I found the CSV file with 2 stock IC runs and 3 taco IC runs. I'll try to make a graph and post it up.
> 
> Here is my extremely crappy graph. On second thought, the first three runs are the stock intercooler. 3rd gear pull in each until limp mode kicked in. Yellow is IAT, green was coolant or fuel temp...


Similar to what I feel in my Tdi. Slight improvement if any on first run, but more responsive during successive runs.


----------



## cjb88 (Aug 21, 2010)

Has anyone had any experience with either of the SMICs from Black Forest Industries? They look pretty good. Especially the one with the built in Water/Meth bung. 

http://store.blackforestindustries.com/bfisimoin1.html
http://store.blackforestindustries.com/pwsimoinsmup.html


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

those look just like the Taco intercooler but for $200 more


----------



## jcilforever (Mar 14, 2010)

*Taco?*

I have read through this post and am looking for the tacotaco smic and can not seem to find a link. Can anyone help?


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

jcilforever said:


> I have read through this post and am looking for the tacotaco smic and can not seem to find a link. Can anyone help?


 There are none listed at the moment. Save the seller listed in the first post and check back with them. This is the only comparable one I saw on eBay, not too much more http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-02-05-JE...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3cc9fe9a98&vxp=mtr


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

same intercooler but $100 more


----------



## my.mk4 (Mar 14, 2012)

northdakotablows said:


> wait... my map sensor fit on fine? i dont understand 04.5 gli? im trying to diagnose my surge/overboost maybe the oring on the map is effed idk.. ugh:facepalm:


you're on 4.5 gli and it fits perfect?


----------



## Vw buggy (Jul 23, 2012)

*Smic*

There's someone selling smic in PA claiming to be eurojets think these are those 15 taco tacos bought off eBay trying to get $250 for a $135 smic listed on south jersey and Philadelphia Craigslist under vw gti watch out.a deal at $135 but not at $250.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Vw buggy said:


> There's someone selling smic in PA claiming to be eurojets think these are those 15 taco tacos bought off eBay trying to get $250 for a $135 smic listed on south jersey and Philadelphia Craigslist under vw gti watch out.a deal at $135 but not at $250.


Typical scammers on vortex.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Vw buggy said:


> There's someone selling smic in PA claiming to be eurojets think these are those 15 taco tacos bought off eBay trying to get $250 for a $135 smic listed on south jersey and Philadelphia Craigslist under vw gti watch out.a deal at $135 but not at $250.


Link(s) ?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

TACO TACO has been beat!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Turbo-BOLT-...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a81642848&vxp=mtr

opcorn::beer::beer:

ps still have not had a single issue with my taco sidemount.


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

Has anyone yet gotten one of these larger SMICs to fit in a mk1 TT yet? My Forge is a VERY tight fit and the stock shroud couldn't be used. These larger SMICs are about 20% bigger than my Forge. Just wondering cause my IATs are between 110 and 140f around town and I wanted to get a little cooler.


----------



## krafty-max (Aug 14, 2010)

While looking at a wrecked audi all road i noticed one of the intercooler of the pass side would bolt up to my GTI. AT LEAST i think... it seems to be just as large as my taco taco but "OEM status" and maybe better? still has that plastic crimped to core look going on...

Prob gona give that a try.... dude only wants twenty bux for it... so thing that beats the taco in price forsure....


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

What have people been doing with their factory shrouds during install? Leaving them off or trimming?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

I tossed mine. There really isn't a need since its so huge


----------



## Budgetboostin (Jan 4, 2012)

Mines gone.


----------



## Vamped (Jan 2, 2003)

northdakotablows said:


> what the hell is etka?


First rule about ETKA, we dont talk about ETKA!


----------



## MaSeDoGG (Jan 22, 2004)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-0...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2a2e593428&vxp=mtr

Same price, bigger core.

Not sure if I can commit to buying yet. The IAT logs aren't very reassuring.


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

When we had the wifes on the dyno it heat soaked horribly on the stock smic. Tossed on the taco taco and we didnt have to wait nearly as long in between pulls. I dont think overall iat dropped much during a pull but cool down inbetween was certainly better. Sadly oem was leaking a bit so this may not be to helpful. If anything this intercooler eliminates the craptastic plastic crimped on end tanks.


----------



## MaSeDoGG (Jan 22, 2004)

Dubstuning said:


> When we had the wifes on the dyno it heat soaked horribly on the stock smic. Tossed on the taco taco and we didnt have to wait nearly as long in between pulls. I dont think overall iat dropped much during a pull but cool down inbetween was certainly better. Sadly oem was leaking a bit so this may not be to helpful. If anything this intercooler eliminates the craptastic plastic crimped on end tanks.


yeah, I think that on a daily driver (that you get drive decently hard) the heat soak will be reduced big time; not necessarily lowered intake air temps. 

Do any of the other SMIC reduce intake air temps?


----------



## bink_420 (Jul 11, 2008)

Just ordered mine for my tdi


----------



## Mk418turbo (Jul 14, 2013)

Got 1 for myself but the map is too big so I use 3/4" drill. The problem is that the sensor is too loose when i put in the intercooler.what do I do? Should I use the white plumbing tape?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

you should not drill such a large hole buddy:thumbup::facepalm:

I just cut out cardboard gasket maker (available at most parts stores) to the shape of the map sensor and then use new bolts with lock washer and blue locktite and it should hold from leaks ok.

ALso, this reduces heat soak very well, as stated in past posts a few pages back. 
When its 85 deg and 71dew points outside with ac on sitting at a stop light there is little to no heat soak compared to stock smic.


----------



## AEGTI3913 (May 13, 2010)

*Go ahead. Laugh.*

I know at least some of you guys are going to laugh at me for even suggestion this, but has anyone here (who's looking for the absolute cheapest SMIC solution possible) even looked at the Tyrolsport SMIC? I know, I know, they are like $600 more than these cheap Chinese units on Ebay.

The reason I ask is that these guys seem to to have done a ton of real testing and have data to show the marked improvement of AIT on their SMIC over stock.

Check out the two "testing" links on this page (Dyno Testing & Highway Testing)

http://www.tyrolsport.com/mk4intercooler


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

It's an intercooler. 
Anything twice the size of stock will do a better job.


----------



## AEGTI3913 (May 13, 2010)

Slimjimmn said:


> It's an intercooler.
> Anything twice the size of stock will do a better job.


Yeah, I hear that. But if you look at the data on Tyrolsport, you'll see that they proved that their unit performed identical to the compared larger FMIC on the highway (for temps), and BETTER than the larger FMIC for HP losses.

So if this is true, than bigger doesn't = better (lower AIT).

I suspect that there are other factors involved, but I don't build intercoolers, so I don't know for sure. For example, if a bigger aftermarket IC slows airflow somehow (because of crappy design or build quality), then AIT's could be affected. 

I understand the rationale that more surface area to remove heat should be better, but I've heard in many places that plenty of aftermarket IC's actually increase AIT's. I doubt any of those are the same size or smaller than stock. If that's the case than there's got to be more to it than just a bigger IC will get you improvements.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

I don't see why people complain about a $140 intercooler. It $140. Everyone that has purchased one has been satisfied with the performance gains. 
If you want to make the most hp than no its prob not the best but $140 on this guy or $400+ for the same setup , is it worth it?


----------



## AEGTI3913 (May 13, 2010)

Slimjimmn said:


> I don't see why people complain about a $140 intercooler. It $140. Everyone that has purchased one has been satisfied with the performance gains.
> If you want to make the most hp than no its prob not the best but $140 on this guy or $400+ for the same setup , is it worth it?


I'm not sure where you saw me complaining about anything. 

I was simply asking the question if anyone knew anything about these "least expensive" SMIC's vs. "most expensive" SMIC's like the Tyrolsport, that post data for their product.

I understand they are only $140. I just wouldn't want to put in a part (even if it was free) if it degraded performance or made no real improvements.

No intention to offend anyone.


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

I am amazed that there is a smic upgrade available for that price. I'd like to see if it snaggle tooths like the huge one back in the days. I know my tyrolsport unit was really nice and very lowkey. It's available for sale, can bring with me to waterfest if anyone is interested. I'm not hearing $140 either :laugh:


----------



## Mk418turbo (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you man ill do it as soon as I can cuz right now I have used the thread tap or the white plumbing thing right now:beer:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

ANT THE KNEE said:


> I am amazed that there is a smic upgrade available for that price. I'd like to see if it snaggle tooths like the huge one back in the days. I know my tyrolsport unit was really nice and very low key:


U talking the boost factory original shoebox intercooler chuck made back in 03 that every company copied and now china copied?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Slimjimmn said:


> It's an intercooler.
> Anything twice the size of stock will do a better job.


Not necessarily. I've swapped in smaller, denser cores that have done a much better more consistent job then the gigantic core that it replaced. Intercoolers can make/break a setup in numerous ways. I know you are talking about the stock SMIC but replacing it w/ a larger but poorly conceived heat exchange element may prove to be marginally better. This becomes very obvious the hotter it gets....


----------



## AEGTI3913 (May 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Not necessarily. I've swapped in smaller, denser cores that have done a much better more consistent job then the gigantic core that it replaced. Intercoolers can make/break a setup in numerous ways. I know you are talking about the stock SMIC but replacing it w/ a larger but poorly conceived heat exchange element may prove to be marginally better. This becomes very obvious the hotter it gets....


Al, based on your experience, what's the best IC upgrade for a 1.8t with only small upgrades (ie: stage 1 or 2 ecu)?

I'm preferential to a SMIC because of ease of install, stealth factor, and less tubing... but open to all ideas.

Thx. :beer:


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

Slimjimmn said:


> U talking the boost factory original shoebox intercooler chuck made back in 03 that every company copied and now china copied?


Bingo! those things were huge, and if you were low eeekkkkk. wow that was a long time ago.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

ANT THE KNEE said:


> Bingo! those things were huge, and if you were low eeekkkkk. wow that was a long time ago.


hence "shoebox" lol
Ya, a client of his is selling his jetta now. 02 wolfsberg original owner. Been running that intercooler like 8 years :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

AEGTI3913 said:


> Al, based on your experience, what's the best IC upgrade for a 1.8t with only small upgrades (ie: stage 1 or 2 ecu)?
> 
> I'm preferential to a SMIC because of ease of install, stealth factor, and less tubing... but open to all ideas.
> 
> Thx. :beer:


Tyrolsport actually uses pretty decent cores. I've datalogged them with acceptable results on a small/small-medium sized build.


----------



## vwdirector (Jan 31, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> mid 80s. Some frankenturbo setup. I think the 23 and.20ish psi. Owner took it to the track where it trapped and ET'ed worse then stock.


I really have a hard time believing these thing are worse than the stock IC.


----------



## vwdirector (Jan 31, 2006)

Does anyone have before and after AIT logs? I'm still trying to make up my mind if I should buy one of these SMIC


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

vwdirector said:


> Does anyone have before and after AIT logs? I'm still trying to make up my mind if I should buy one of these SMIC


Nope
And you should just buy one. 
Nobody has complained about performance of it


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

vwdirector said:


> Does anyone have before and after AIT logs? I'm still trying to make up my mind if I should buy one of these SMIC


Not a Before and After, but an interesting series of posts following this one: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ve-for-you&p=78528398&viewfull=1#post78528398.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

rex_racer said:


> Not a Before and After, but an interesting series of posts following this one: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ve-for-you&p=78528398&viewfull=1#post78528398.


Looking at the timing and probable boost curve behind that chart (cough E85 cough), I don't think it's fair to say that's what users should expect on their chipped k03s running 93. I ran my k03s at this level on corn juice, and although this intercooler wasn't up to the task of substantially lowering IATs, it lowered them enough to keep me out of limp mode when that's where the stock SMIC had left me in the same scenario.

Even with my current EVOMS FMIC, running a stock frame turbo at the ragged edge on a 90-100 degree day results in a lot of precious timing being pulled, but that's more a result of the turbo and the conditions than the shortcomings of an intercooler.


----------



## WilboBaggins (Mar 16, 2012)

Bump from the grave.

I'm serious confused because I contacted the seller and he said the SMIC is not compatible with my 2004 Jetta 1.8t, which is contradictory to what has been posted here. Has anyone one ordered it lately and confirm whether it fits a small or large MAP sensor?

I've read that I have the small MAP sensor and everyone is saying they had to drill out the whole to make theirs larger, so unless he they've changed the design the seller has no idea what he is talking about? :screwy:


----------



## vwdirector (Jan 31, 2006)

I just got one a month ago, It's for a big sensor.


----------



## CesarinGTI (Mar 27, 2007)

WilboBaggins said:


> Bump from the grave.
> 
> I'm serious confused because I contacted the seller and he said the SMIC is not compatible with my 2004 Jetta 1.8t, which is contradictory to what has been posted here. Has anyone one ordered it lately and confirm whether it fits a small or large MAP sensor?
> 
> I've read that I have the small MAP sensor and everyone is saying they had to drill out the whole to make theirs larger, so unless he they've changed the design the seller has no idea what he is talking about? :screwy:




have you checked PWRHOUSE...

they have a 50$ off discount right now.. and fit both LARGE or SMALL.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...C-From-Pwrhaus


----------



## Sycoticmynd29 (Jan 17, 2011)

The chart of core sizes earlier in this thread is wrong. As of today, here are the listed core dimensions:


BrandDimensionsVolumePriceLinkPwrhaus5.125 x 7 x 8.25296 cu in$349.99LinkGodSpeed7.5 x 8 x 5300 cu in$278.00LinkSEM7.625 x 8.375 x 5.125328 cu in$199.99LinkTacoTaco (Ebay)7.625 x 8.325 x 5.125328 cu in$136.98LinkTyrolSport? x ? x ?355.5 cu in$749.00LinkEuroJet8.5 x 8.5 x 5.25378 cu in$419.00LinkSPM? x ? x ???? cu in$299.00Link


----------



## vwdirector (Jan 31, 2006)

I made a mistake sorry. It was the small sensor that fit the eBay smic. You can buy a new sensor or drill out the hole and makes your sensor fit.


----------



## WilboBaggins (Mar 16, 2012)

Yah, I received the TacoTaco SMIC the other day, and it definitely has the small port for the MAP sensor, which I believe fits my 2004 Jetta. I have no idea why the seller said it wouldn't fit my '04 but would fit earlier years of the generation. I'm hoping for a smooth install anyway.


----------



## 04v-dubGLI (Sep 29, 2011)

Considering the tacotaco smic. But also considering a small ebay fmic. I know there is a lot of cutting and trimming involved.

So based on performance alone, has anyone compared this tacotaco smic to an ebay (like godspeed) fmic? Like one this size (yes i know there are cheaper): 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-GODSPEE...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3f34f4a4a6&vxp=mtr

I cannot decide between the two. Im assuming since the fmic is small, there will be minimal, if any boost loss. Does the ebay fmic do a better job than the ebay smic? 

This is all for a unitronic stage 2 ko3s 04 GLI. With all supporting mods, intake, TBE, etc.


----------



## Sycoticmynd29 (Jan 17, 2011)

04v-dubGLI said:


> Considering the tacotaco smic. But also considering a small ebay fmic. I know there is a lot of cutting and trimming involved.
> 
> So based on performance alone, has anyone compared this tacotaco smic to an ebay (like godspeed) fmic? Like one this size (yes i know there are cheaper):
> 
> ...


You are adding a lot more volume to the system, the different routing of the charge pipes adds volume to the system, as well as the larger IC core.

Personally I think a Front mount is kind of over kill with a stock turbo. But it also seems like the options for a side mount are the Tyrolsport, which costs as much as a full front mount set up, or a rebranded generic side mount, aka pretty much every other brand selling a side mount.

You probably won't notice a power difference regardless but the front mount will probably go longer before heatsoaking than one of the cheaper side mounts.


----------



## 04v-dubGLI (Sep 29, 2011)

Sycoticmynd29 said:


> You are adding a lot more volume to the system, the different routing of the charge pipes adds volume to the system, as well as the larger IC core.
> 
> Personally I think a Front mount is kind of over kill with a stock turbo. But it also seems like the options for a side mount are the Tyrolsport, which costs as much as a full front mount set up, or a rebranded generic side mount, aka pretty much every other brand selling a side mount.
> 
> You probably won't notice a power difference regardless but the front mount will probably go longer before heatsoaking than one of the cheaper side mounts.


More pipes adding volume definitely makes sense.

The reason why I am considering an ebay fmic is because the little ko3s poors out lava, so while an upgraded sidemount may be helpful, a small fmic might be more helpful in cooling it. 
There are 2 things keeping me from getting the fmic. a loss of boost, and the hell i would have to go through routing the piping. seems like a complete PITA to make it fit well. 

And besides the log of the effectivemess of the tacotaco smic, most people said it helps prevent heatsoak. 

Just tough to decide. do i go fmic- slightly better cooling capabilities, like the look, but a bitch to fit and possible boost/torque loss. 
or tacotaco smic- easy install, not as good, if any cooling capabilities.


----------



## WilboBaggins (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm not expert but I've read a lot on the forums in preparation of Unitronic Stage 2 (just got it flashed today! ). My understanding is that if Stage 2 is the end of the road, a larger SMIC is all you would need. If you're thinking about going BT at some pint you may want to consider a FMIC. I have the TeamTaco SMIC and it installs directly without any fuss. Considering a larger SMIC is only a "recommended" upgrade for Stage 2 Uni and not required it sounds like the FMIC is overkill, even if it looks totally awesome. My two cents is get the TeamTaco SMIC, install it without any hassle, and put the saved funds and time into something else.


----------



## LeoA86 (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm really considering on getting this taco smic set up. Read the whole thread and so fare everyone seems to like it, and is a pretty good upgrade over stock. Asides from the two or so pages of random guys bashing the product on it being worse than stock. I don't understand how it could possibly be any worse than the factory smic. That just sounds dumb. I have a stg1 upsolute chipped ecu, scm and plan on doing a down pipe, tip, intake manifold thermal gasket and lower intercooler pipe. I think this should work out fine for me. Daily driver. Should be great. 

ps if anyone has a the small maf sensor for the smic, pm. I need one. Don't feel like drilling it out.


----------



## LeoA86 (Jun 3, 2014)

ANYONE CAN TOUCH UP ON MY PREVIOUS POST THAT WOULD BE AWESOME


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

LeoA86 said:


> ANYONE CAN TOUCH UP ON MY PREVIOUS POST THAT WOULD BE AWESOME


I didn't see a question in your last post. If you're asking if I agree with your assessment, I do.


----------



## LeoA86 (Jun 3, 2014)

LOL I just read my own post and your right. I didn't ask a question. I'm just really debating on getting this or the pwrhaus smic for 349. I just don't want to run into any problems like heat soak and it being worse or = to the stock smic. pwrhaus seems to be legit for the price and has actual data on iat logs etc.


----------



## LeoA86 (Jun 3, 2014)

Just installed this over the weekend. Pretty legit for the price. My old one had like a but load of oil in it. Now the power range seems to be real smooth and holds 15-16psi like a champ!:d would recommend. Only bad con is it rubs against my bumber. Thats about it.


----------



## AutoJet (May 29, 2012)

LeoA86 said:


> Just installed this over the weekend. Pretty legit for the price. My old one had like a but load of oil in it. Now the power range seems to be real smooth and holds 15-16psi like a champ!:d would recommend. Only bad con is it rubs against my bumber. Thats about it.


Was it plug n play?


----------



## LX289 (Jul 30, 2015)

Not to revive an old thread here but Taco Taco is selling these again for anyone interested.
I was looking a couple of weeks ago and I didn't see the taco taco one and now I do.

They are cheaper now @ 129.99.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1999-2004-V...ash=item51e230509f:g:HsoAAOSw3ydVuZLG&vxp=mtr


----------



## LiBlackRabbit (Oct 8, 2003)

Still out of stock.


----------

